# New Fenix RC40 - 4 Cree XM-L U2 3400 Lumens Flashlight Due Out Next Month



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

This just in guys. I received this info today from a Fenix source.

Yes, I think you are talking about RC40. Fenix did give us some basic information about this light but they haven't sent the official announcement yet. Here is what we have for your reference. Price is not available. Factory planed to launch this item in Feb. 



RC40
4* Cree XM-L U2
black
1*built-in rechargeable li-ion battery (7800mAh,with 6*18650 batteris in it)
3400 lumens
240h
750m
5 (turbo, high, mid, low, strobe)
Feb.


----------



## CarpentryHero

6 18650 battery, I wonder what shape it'll be oo:


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

It will be the shape of a flashlight silly. LOL! :twothumbs


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

My guess is it will have the same size head as the TK70 and a battery pack about like the Olight SR90. That would be my bet.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

I'm guessing $250 on price.


----------



## Up All Night

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> It will be the shape of a flashlight silly. LOL! :twothumbs



*DOH!! *
Thanks for that! :thumbsup:


----------



## neutralwhite

*Fenix Worldwide*
As far as i know, no news for PD series, maybe some LED update. Fenix is planning announcing several rechargeable flashlights in RC series.
Eric


----------



## g.p.

I've been looking forward to 3000+ lumens, but I'm not sure how I feel about a built in battery pack. What do you do once the special pack craps out?


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

g.p. said:


> I've been looking forward to 3000+ lumens, but I'm not sure how I feel about a built in battery pack. What do you do once the special pack craps out?



You buy another for about $90 bucks.


----------



## g.p.

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> You buy another for about $90 bucks.


*IF* they're still available.


----------



## kj2

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> I'm guessing $250 on price.



I hope not


----------



## sbbsga

Wow. Quadruple XM-L generating 3,400 lumens that throws 750m. The reflector must be huge.

2013 is going to be really interesting.


----------



## roadkill1109

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> It will be the shape of a flashlight silly. LOL! :twothumbs



ROTFL!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Well don't forget battery pack will be included.


----------



## roadkill1109

Should't Fenix make something that could rival Olight's SR95UT? Would be nice to have more options in the BIG BOYS lights.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

That was pretty good. Hee hee!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

roadkill1109 said:


> Should't Fenix make something that could rival Olight's SR95UT? Would be nice to have more options in the BIG BOYS lights.



I agree. But notice Fenix isn't in the market for the super high price lights. They typically like staying around the $200 mark top end. 

They might be able to pull this one off at $225. But don't hold your breath.


----------



## roadkill1109

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> I agree. But notice Fenix isn't in the market for the super high price lights. They typically like staying around the $200 mark top end.
> 
> They might be able to pull this one off at $225. But don't hold your breath.



yup, its a more lucrative market in the edc market. cheaper lights, bigger sales volumes. i think the new sweet spot for lights are in the 40-60+ range of pricing. Look at the new offerings from Nitecore, a lot are in the 60+ range.


----------



## roadkill1109

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> I agree. But notice Fenix isn't in the market for the super high price lights. They typically like staying around the $200 mark top end.
> 
> They might be able to pull this one off at $225. But don't hold your breath.



And arent they rumored to be sister companies along with FourSevens? That was why 4Sevens.Com used to have links to Fenix and Olight lights for sale, right?


----------



## kj2

Looks like I will have a new Fenix light soon


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

roadkill1109 said:


> And arent they rumored to be sister companies along with FourSevens? That was why 4Sevens.Com used to have links to Fenix and Olight lights for sale, right?



That I don't know. 

Olight used to be a sister company to ITP. And looking at 4Sevens lights I would say there is a strong chance that Olight and 4Sevens may be affiliated. But I can't prove that. And I can't answer that about Fenix.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Looks like I will have a new Fenix light soon



I was afraid of that. I usually do the same!!!!


----------



## xed888

Looks like Fenix worldwide on FB is trying to find out the source of the leak!!!  wikileaks, anyone?

https://www.facebook.com/fenixprodu...?comment_id=2342408&offset=0&total_comments=2


----------



## twl

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> That I don't know.
> 
> Olight used to be a sister company to ITP. And looking at 4Sevens lights I would say there is a strong chance that Olight and 4Sevens may be affiliated. But I can't prove that. And I can't answer that about Fenix.



In 2011, David Chow(owner of 4Sevens) also became Chairman of Olight.
I'd say that makes them "affiliated". 
Around the same time, Fenix lights were deleted from the 4Sevens website.


----------



## Ezeriel

The 4sevens/fenix break-up was rather ugly.


----------



## NorthernStar

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> That I don't know.
> 
> Olight used to be a sister company to ITP. And looking at 4Sevens lights I would say there is a strong chance that Olight and 4Sevens may be affiliated. But I can't prove that. And I can't answer that about Fenix.



Olight,4Sevens and ITP are the same comany with David Chow as the chairman. Fenix is is not affiliated with them.

Now this Fenix RC40 has to be the most sought after flashlight of the year!:wow:

I hope that Fenix will show a prototype of the RC40 at the SHOT show 2013 in Las Vegas in Januari 15-18 and further tell us more details. I especially like that the RC40 has built in rechargeable batteries so that one does not has to dissamble each battery separately to recharge them:thumbsup:. With 6*18650 batteries built in it´s probably going to have a good burntime as well.

I think that this info was not supose to be available public until after the SHOT show,so i think that´s why Fenix asks about where this info came from. Maybe it´s flashileaks?


----------



## g.p.

NorthernStar said:


> . With 6*18650 batteries built in it´s probably going to have a good burntime as well.


I hope so since you can't just pop in a new one and keep going.


----------



## twl

I have mixed feelings about these bigger lights.
I like the awesome output and throw, but they are all too big/fat to carry around with me.
So, it's okay for the house, or maybe it might fit in the glove box in the car.

The short fat "soup can" is just as problematic for carry as the longer "broom handle".
I can't ever see myself carrying even the smallest of these in real life. Once the power level gets to a certain point that needs all these batteries, it's too big, IMO.

I like the attempts to try to bring the size down, but it's not really getting there.
Whether it be a 6330, TM11 or a TM15, or even a TK75. Once it gets that big, it really doesn't matter anymore if it "tried to be small".
So, I would be inclined to go for the gusto, and just get a really big powerful one, if I have to keep it on a shelf or in the trunk anyway.


----------



## Beckler

I grow tired of saying this, but for these new high-powered lights, how is just 4 levels enough for 3400 lumens?! Depends on your application I guess, but there are so many possibilities to improve the interface. Why not have two selectable 'global' modes? One might have 4 levels, the other 10. You can choose which you want. 

BTW is it just me or is there some serious disconnect between the current flashlight makers and needs of actual users, as far as UI goes? It seems they're just trying a myriad of random, generally ridiculous interfaces, none of which are actually suitable for *efficient* use.


----------



## Rikr

What great news!! I thought I had the best of the Fenix lights with the TK70 and the TK75 but it looks like I will have to save up some more money!!!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

xed888 said:


> Looks like Fenix worldwide on FB is trying to find out the source of the leak!!!  wikileaks, anyone?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fenixprodu...?comment_id=2342408&offset=0&total_comments=2



Now watch them change the name. LOL!


----------



## RCTPAVUK

batteries should be 2600mah put together to get 7.4V i guess...
7800\3=2600 mah (typical 18650 for Fenix)
The shape of it should be something new... like a Polarion's tube, but with different size and shape...
I hope they have something longer with 8*18650... 6 looks weird 
It's just a guess, but i hope they will put some creativity and logical thinking into it...
And i DO hope they will use XM-L2 LEDs...


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Keep this code handy for a 10% discount: APP10


----------



## xed888

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Keep this code handy for a 10% discount: APP10



For which store?
And specifically for the RC40?


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Fenix Outfitters


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

I think that code will work on any Fenix flashlight from there. But just have to try it.


----------



## skeeterbait

I am just not interested in anything with proprietary battery packs any more. Let me charge and test my cells individually.


----------



## xed888

Hopefully we have some SHOT show attendees who can report on this


----------



## SeamusORiley

I wonder about the sense of RC 40 being released so soon after making a splash with TK 75? People just have had enough time to read the reviews on the TK 75 when hit with talk of 3400 lumen flashlight might hold off buying the TK75....

I also noticed that on Facebook, Fenix has not yet confirmed.


----------



## kj2

SeamusORiley said:


> I wonder about the sense of RC 40 being released so soon after making a splash with TK 75? People just have had enough time to read the reviews on the TK 75 when hit with talk of 3400 lumen flashlight might hold off buying the TK75....
> 
> I also noticed that on Facebook, Fenix has not yet confirmed.



That's why I'm thinking the RC40 will come march or even later.


----------



## magnum70383

im rather disapointed about this annoucement. it seems like theyre just putting more leds in to make it brighter. soon its gonna be a 4sevens xm18! at lease i can settle with the tk75 or sc6330 now


----------



## kj2

Fenix is saying on FB that; "4 x Cree XM-L Leds, built-in rechargeable li-ion battery (7800mAh,with 6*18650 batteris in it),	3400 lumens, Throw	750m, Estimated Release: Feb" is not "the ultimate data"


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Fenix is saying on FB that; "4 x Cree XM-L Leds, built-in rechargeable li-ion battery (7800mAh,with 6*18650 batteris in it),3400 lumens, Throw750m, Estimated Release: Feb" is not "the ultimate data"



Probably meant that the specs have not been finalised yet.
Probably also means that we won't see it at SHOT Show.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Trust me the info I gave you is correct. Fenix may not be too excited about this. But I just passed on what I had.


----------



## xed888

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Trust me the info I gave you is correct. Fenix may not be too excited about this. But I just passed on what I had.



Nobody is doubting you. I think we are all as excited to find out about the RC40 ASAP! Bring on SHOT show!!!!


----------



## SeamusORiley

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Trust me the info I gave you is correct. Fenix may not be too excited about this. But I just passed on what I had.



I think everyone appreciate's your report on this; it is just that at 3400 lumen, whether needed or not, a lot of people will want one and want more info on it! I'll find a reason to need 3400 lumen!


----------



## CarpentryHero

Just cause they release the specs at the ShotShow doesn't mean it'll be for sale that week. Fenix may not sell the rc40 till the summer time. It'll be nice to see a video of it WHO EVERS GOING 

(Look at Surefire, still trickling lights out from last ShotShow)


----------



## SeamusORiley

Fenix Lighting USA Peter: Can comment now but announcements coming soon around SHOT SHOW and the OUTDOOR RETAILER WINTER MARKET, sir.
about a minute ago · Like










Fenix Lighting USA Sorry, "can't" comment now.
a few seconds ago · Like


----------



## xed888

Click on link for FB comment thread: http://www.facebook.com/fenixflashlights/posts/510797908959842

Thanks Seamus.


----------



## SeamusORiley

xed888 said:


> Click on link for FB comment thread: http://www.facebook.com/fenixflashlights/posts/510797908959842
> 
> Thanks Seamus.




You're welcome, or, as my former supervisor was known to write, "your wellcome" 

A 3400 lumen is pretty exciting, especially if it is not too huge or uncomfortable to carry.


----------



## carl

Specs sound similar to Spark's SP6.


----------



## xed888

All will be revealed at SHOT show: http://www.facebook.com/fenixproducts/posts/402103906542537

Can't wait!


----------



## g.p.

SHOT has been on for a few days now, has anybody heard anything yet? I've searched, but I haven't been able to find any pictures either.


----------



## SeamusORiley

g.p. said:


> SHOT has been on for a few days now, has anybody heard anything yet? I've searched, but I haven't been able to find any pictures either.



I thought the same thing


----------



## NorthernStar

g.p. said:


> SHOT has been on for a few days now, has anybody heard anything yet? I've searched, but I haven't been able to find any pictures either.



I second this thoughts!

It has been remarkebly silent aobut the coming new flashlights for 2013 that was presented at the SHOT show. Both the manufacturers and the forum members has been quite silent regarding this.

Now when the SHOT show is over,i hope that in the coming few days the news that was presented at the SHOT show will also be announced at the forum,and preferable with some pics!


----------



## SeamusORiley

NorthernStar said:


> I second this thoughts!
> 
> It has been remarkebly silent aobut the coming new flashlights for 2013 that was presented at the SHOT show. Both the manufacturers and the forum members has been quite silent regarding this.
> 
> Now when the SHOT show is over,i hope that in the coming few days the news that was presented at the SHOT show will also be announced at the forum,and preferable with some pics!



I was hoping that Fenix would put something on their Facebook account about the RC 40, but nothing thus far. 

I'm very interested in this light.


----------



## xed888

[/URL][/IMG]





Booyah!


----------



## kj2

Thanks for those pics  where did you find?
Looks like TK75 head but in TK50 style  I like it!


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Thanks for those pics  where did you find?
> Looks like TK75 head but in TK50 style  I like it!



mate, the website is on the pics! 
Apparently, it's Fenix's 2013 calendar. No idea when it's coming out though.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> mate, the website is on the pics!
> Apparently, it's Fenix's 2013 calendar. No idea when it's coming out though.



Note that too  but my Chinese isn't that good 

And I want a Fenix calendar


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Note that too  but my Chinese isn't that good



I might have to buy this one!!!! NOOO!!!  Doubt that it'll be less than USD200 though.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> I might have to buy this one!!!! NOOO!!!



Me too, but first I wait for some videos and reviews. Want to know everything about it before I empty my wallet again 
Not that keen on battery-packs (anymore). Or it should be possible to buy a (new)extra pack months after the light has been released.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Me too, but first I wait for some videos and reviews. Want to know everything about it before I empty my wallet again
> Not that keen on battery-packs (anymore). Or it should be possible to buy a (new)extra pack months after the light has been released.



Good point. Would rather manage my own batteries, if possible. The pack just adds a lot onto the price. Not forgetting to mention the charger they "include"


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Good point. Would rather manage my own batteries, if possible. The pack just adds a lot onto the price. Not forgetting to mention the charger they "include"



Am wondering what the dimensions are of the head (and body). Would be nice to have a bigger light, that also includes a (some sort of) holster.
Think that police-officers also would like that


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Am wondering what the dimensions are of the head (and body). Would be nice to have a bigger light, that also includes a (some sort of) holster.
> Think that police-officers also would like that



I bet it'll be quite barebones. Just O-rings, lanyard and charger. Much like the TK75 and TK70.

Diameter-wise, I'd expect similar head sizes to the TK70 but as long as an Olight SR series.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> I bet it'll be quite barebones. Just O-rings, lanyard and charger. Much like the TK75 and TK70.
> 
> Diameter-wise, I'd expect similar head sizes to the TK70 but as long as an Olight SR series.



See that the RC10 also doesn't have a holster standard. So indeed, don't think Fenix will change this.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> See that the RC10 also doesn't have a holster standard. So indeed, don't think Fenix will change this.


Im curious about the switches though. Seem to be metallic ones rather than the usual rubber ones.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Im curious about the switches though. Seem to be metallic ones rather than the usual rubber ones.



Did feel more like plastic to me, when I had the RC15 in my hands.
RC15 switches look like the RC40 ones.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Did feel more like plastic to me, when I had the RC15 in my hands.
> RC15 switches look like the RC40 ones.



Do you mean RC10? Plastic eh? Sounds more like what Fenix would do


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Do you mean RC10? Plastic eh? Sounds more like what Fenix would do



No I mean the RC15  - switches on the RC15 looks like the switches on the RC40.


----------



## SeamusORiley

It looks similar to tk75. I hope it is not priced too much above the 75.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> No I mean the RC15  - switches on the RC15 looks like the switches on the RC40.



interesting. You need to take pics mate!


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> interesting. You need to take pics mate!



Was not allowed to  But it will be a nice update of the RC10


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Was not allowed to  But it will be a nice update of the RC10



Did you think that the switches will hold up to abuse?


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Did you think that the switches will hold up to abuse?



Well it was a prototype, so don't know if they change the switches in the final product. 
Switches did feel less quality than the "standard"Fenix-switches. Pressing the switch was really soft. But think they will get that right when the product is released.


----------



## thijsco19

Here you have a picture of the switch of the rc15.


----------



## g.p.

Thanks for the pics!

Now if I could just make out the specs...


----------



## kj2

g.p. said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Now if I could just make out the specs...



We need some CSI on that pic  They can fix every photo


----------



## xed888

says 3400, 1500, 570 and 35 lumens.
i think its 750m throw. 

Basically 4 modes excluding flashies and TK70ish throw.

Obviously wont touch the SR95 series.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> says 3400, 1500, 570 and 35 lumens.
> i think its 750m throw.
> 
> Basically 4 modes excluding flashies and TK70ish throw.
> 
> Obviously wont touch the SR95 series.


Hope there will be very soon a comparison between the RC40, TK70 and TK75


----------



## xed888

I wish they would confirm this at shot show. I wanna know how much and when it'll be available. 

Hard pressed to see that it will beat the TK70 though. Well not by much anyway. 

It's not a small light either, not like the TK75. 

Decisions decisions


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> I wish they would confirm this at shot show. I wanna know how much and when it'll be available.
> 
> Hard pressed to see that it will beat the TK70 though. Well not by much anyway.
> 
> It's not a small light either, not like the TK75.
> 
> Decisions decisions



I thought they said, the RC40 was shown at Shot Show. Only no pics at all.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> I thought they said, the RC40 was shown at Shot Show. Only no pics at all.



yea they did. didnt follow through though. hope im wrong 

Edit: Its 4 XMLs right? The pic isnt too clear.


----------



## thijsco19

xed888 said:


> yea they did. didnt follow through though. hope im wrong
> 
> Edit: Its 4 XMLs right? The pic isnt too clear.


Yes it has 4 XML (click).

I almost havent seen anything from shot show acording flashlights, except from furefire and led lenser. Did I mis something?


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> yea they did. didnt follow through though. hope im wrong
> 
> Edit: Its 4 XMLs right? The pic isnt too clear.



It is hard to see on the pictures, but it has 4* XM-L



thijsco19 said:


> Yes it has 4 XML (click).
> 
> I almost havent seen anything from shot show acording flashlights, except from furefire and led lenser. Did I mis something?



You didn't miss anything. There isn't posted much about flashlights on Shot Show. Plenty from Surefire and 4Sevens, but 'nothing' from Fenix.


----------



## CarpentryHero

On twitter there's a link to there FBI page  that's it so far
@FenixProducts: Fenix on Shot Show 2013 http://t.co/VVadQapZ


----------



## Grizzlyb

Hmm, I just bought the RC10 AND the TK75, now I want this one too . . . . . . How can I make buying this RC40 sensible.


----------



## GunnarGG

Grizzlyb said:


> Hmm, I just bought the RC10 AND the TK75, now I want this one too . . . . . . How can I make buying this RC40 sensible.



Well, you don't have an RC40, do you?

Then it's sensible to buy one!


Btw, that TK75 is huge. Is there any pictures around showing it in a hand?
Edit: I saw Gopajtis thread about the SR95S UT and then the TK75 wasn't looking that big anymore


----------



## CarpentryHero

The RC40 would make a good big brother for the tk75


----------



## StandardBattery

I understand that the RC40 was only shown privately at SHOT, so I expect that it might be a while before it is released, and may still have some changes in design/specifications.


----------



## Grizzlyb

GunnarGG said:


> Well, you don't have an RC40, do you?
> 
> Then it's sensible to buy one!
> 
> 
> Btw, that TK75 is huge. Is there any pictures around showing it in a hand?
> Edit: I saw Gopajtis thread about the SR95S UT and then the TK75 wasn't looking that big anymore



By Your command . . .


----------



## GunnarGG

Thanks! 

Not that huge after all.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

The TK70 head is 105mm. I'd bet money that Fenix made this head another 1" in diameter or 25.4mm bigger to accomodate the extra LED. So I'm gonna say 130mm size head.


----------



## sbbsga

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> The TK70 head is 105mm. I'd bet money that Fenix made this head another 1" in diameter or 25.4mm bigger to accomodate the extra LED. So I'm gonna say 130mm size head.



I believe so too since the spec said it would throw 750m.


----------



## NorthernStar

xed888 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booyah!




Thank you xed888 for providing us with pics of the RC40! :twothumbs

Such a beast!:wow:

I am going to have either this light or the TK70 when the adapter for a 18650 battery tube comes out to it ,but more likely i am going to buy this light,depending on the price tag. 

What stuns me is that the fact that the RC40 is *twice* as poweful as the 3 X-ML Olight SR92 Intimidator which has 1700 lumens and the RC40 has 3400 lumens . Now the Olight SR92 is a 3 X-ML while the RC40 is a 4 X-ML,so it´s not a completly fair comparsion,but having seen videos on how powerful the SR92 is then the RC40 must be even more stunning powerful! Now this also makes me think that Olight has to answer the competition by either upgrading the SR92 or offer a more powerful 3 XM-L or 4 XM-L flashlight.

I am eager of seeing longdistance beamshots of the RC40 and about it´s data such as burntime and estimated pricetag.


----------



## dougie

Fenix have never impressed me with the aesthetics of their designs but this light strikes me as going in the right direction. The only thing that I'd have personally liked is for the stainless steel bezel ring to have been black as well as the buttons. However, that is a personal preference and in no way detracts from what I consider to be one of the better looking designs they have come up with.


----------



## twl

Kind of reminds me of a TK75 on steroids.
Not bad.
A lot better looking than the RC15.


----------



## F. Premens

gopajti said:


>


----------



## ergotelis

dougie said:


> Fenix have never impressed me with the aesthetics of their designs but this light strikes me as going in the right direction.




Well looking at the picture i can say that i like the aesthetics of Fenix!  :lol:


----------



## dougie

I'll agree that 'some' aesthetics are much better than others...lol


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Now the big questions that remain are price and when this light will be available for purchase?


----------



## kj2

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Now the big questions that remain are price and when this light will be available for purchase?



Probably end of February/March.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

kj2 said:


> Probably end of February/March.



Probably not. I hear they are having some issues.


----------



## xed888

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Probably not. I hear they are having some issues.



Bloody gremlins! Who fed the Furby past midnight?!?!?


----------



## kj2

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Probably not. I hear they are having some issues.



On what do they have issues? You know?


----------



## birderbill

"Now the big questions that remain are price and when this light will be available for purchase?"

No...the big question is does it come with the accessory to the right of the sign!?


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> On what do they have issues? You know?


I doubt ILF will know since I don't think Fenix will make it public. Bad PR.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

xed888 said:


> I doubt ILF will know since I don't think Fenix will make it public. Bad PR.



Your are correct. I just heard from a reliable source that they are having some technical problems.


----------



## xed888

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Your are correct. I just heard from a reliable source that they are having some technical problems.





I hope they sort it out properly and soon! Like most of the posters in this thread, I can't wait to spend my money! :naughty:


----------



## recDNA

roadkill1109 said:


> Should't Fenix make something that could rival Olight's SR95UT? Would be nice to have more options in the BIG BOYS lights.



When we get that big isn't an HID a more logical choice?


----------



## g.p.

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Your are correct. I just heard from a reliable source that they are having some technical problems.


Is that why they blurred all of the lumen specs in the poster photo? Maybe they can't commit to anything yet?


----------



## kj2

g.p. said:


> Is that why they blurred all of the lumen specs in the poster photo? Maybe they can't commit to anything yet?



What I see on the poster is; - 3400 lumens, 750 meters throw, something mentioned about strobe, Supports DC charger and car charger.


----------



## dougie

recDNA said:


> When we get that big isn't an HID a more logical choice?



HID's have few advantages and some big draw backs. Instant on and mode selection is one huge advantage to a LED powered search light as well as emitter life. If you take battery efficiency with LED's into the equation then a LED powered light is far more logical. The main benefit at the moment is that HID's can still reach further than a LED search light but that advantage is eroding at a increasing rate.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

I received this info from a Fenix source today about the RC40.

We don't have a date yet but have been tentatively told April. It's a monster!


----------



## Jeff E.

750m Throw!! I have been frustrated with paralysis by analysis, trying to decide which big thrower to get, but this may just be it. Looking fwd to seeing some reviews and videos!


----------



## xed888

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> I received this info from a Fenix source today about the RC40.
> 
> We don't have a date yet but have been tentatively told April. It's a monster!



That's what they all say. Then they don't meet deadlines.


----------



## g.p.

kj2 said:


> What I see on the poster is; - 3400 lumens, 750 meters throw, something mentioned about strobe, Supports DC charger and car charger.


I can kinda make it out too, but isn't weird that they obviously attempted to blur it out? The words further back are clearer, and the lumen number at the bottom of the pic has been blocked.


----------



## kj2

g.p. said:


> I can kinda make it out too, but isn't weird that they obviously attempted to blur it out? The words further back are clearer, and the lumen number at the bottom of the pic has been blocked.



I see that too  Asked Fenix on their Facebook, why they did that.


----------



## Mr Floppy

kj2 said:


> something mentioned about strobe



Instant strobe?


----------



## kj2

Mr Floppy said:


> Instant strobe?



I think so too now


----------



## PhatPhil

Anyone else wish that it just ran on 2 x TK75 battery tubes? Would have been perfect then...IMO


----------



## g.p.

PhatPhil said:


> Anyone else wish that it just ran on 2 x TK75 battery tubes? Would have been perfect then...IMO


Something like that, not a fan of the battery pack. Can't just pop in more cells when you need more run time or when it finally craps out.


----------



## rumack

A pox upon all these designs using proprietary battery packs! I have long lusted for an SR90 or some other of the SR9x family but I didn't want to commit to proprietary battery packs, now I have an entry from Fenix to add to my list.


----------



## kj2

RC40 will come in March. Will have a battery indicator. Will come with Fenix battery. Price around $399. See GoingGear video on YouTube.


----------



## kj2

If it's right the price will be around $399, noway in hell I'll buy one. No way!


----------



## g.p.

kj2 said:


> If it's right the price will be around $399, noway in hell I'll buy one. No way!



+1

Yup, I'm out.

:eeksign:


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

g.p. said:


> +1
> 
> Yup, I'm out.
> 
> :eeksign:



Me too if that is correct.


----------



## Mr Floppy

kj2 said:


> If it's right the price will be around $399, noway in hell I'll buy one. No way!



Heh, there is a limit for flashaholics


----------



## Kaban

Man..... I was just about to purchase the TK75 on the Fenix website a few minutes ago..... and than I saw this thread.

Mind = Blown

Take my money. NOW!


----------



## kj2

Kaban said:


> Man..... I was just about to purchase the TK75 on the Fenix website a few minutes ago..... and than I saw this thread.
> 
> Mind = Blown
> 
> Take my money. NOW!



The RC40 will be two times the price of the TK75. Don't think that's worth it.


----------



## bill_n_opus

Well, obviously there's much to speculate ... saying 400 bucks is "too much" is way too premature. Even compared to the tk70 (which I have and love). 

Lemme see, the tk70 is ~ 230 retail. Need 4xD NiMh. Personally I got LSD ones for ~ 25 bucks for 2. So, 50 bucks in batteries. Bought a Maha charger for ~ 85 bucks. Ballpark we're talking ~ 360-370 bucks before taxes. I've seen packages for ~290ish ...

Speculating that the rc40 will have a battery pack included plus either charging capabilities built in or externally. As mentioned before DC or car capable. 4x18650 pack is easily 80-90 bucks. With the crazy output ... is it unreasonable to ask for 399? Compared to the tk70?

Is it "worth it?" ... that only you can decide. I think it is. 

How much was the Olight sr90 offered for? ~430ish iirc? for ~ 2200 lumens? 

What other competitors are out there at this price range? What are their specs and performance? Eagletac? Their mx25l2t is ~ 410 retail ... for 2800 lumens. 

So ... the point is not to get carried away with the hyperbole is all i'm sayin'.


----------



## kj2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAXCjTlPINA


----------



## kj2

bill_n_opus said:


> Well, obviously there's much to speculate ... saying 400 bucks is "too much" is way too premature. Even compared to the tk70 (which I have and love).
> 
> Lemme see, the tk70 is ~ 230 retail. Need 4xD NiMh. Personally I got LSD ones for ~ 25 bucks for 2. So, 50 bucks in batteries. Bought a Maha charger for ~ 85 bucks. Ballpark we're talking ~ 360-370 bucks before taxes. I've seen packages for ~290ish ...
> 
> Speculating that the rc40 will have a battery pack included plus either charging capabilities built in or externally. As mentioned before DC or car capable. 4x18650 pack is easily 80-90 bucks. With the crazy output ... is it unreasonable to ask for 399? Compared to the tk70?
> 
> Is it "worth it?" ... that only you can decide. I think it is.
> 
> How much was the Olight sr90 offered for? ~430ish iirc? for ~ 2200 lumens?
> 
> What other competitors are out there at this price range? What are their specs and performance? Eagletac? Their mx25l2t is ~ 410 retail ... for 2800 lumens.
> 
> So ... the point is not to get carried away with the hyperbole is all i'm sayin'.



All I'm saying is that I'm not going to pay that amount for the RC40.


----------



## xed888

the problem is with the battery pack and charger which allows them to charge a premium. Im sure most of us have more than enough 18650s to use (not balanced or of the same age, though) and we know where to find good deals but with a proprietary pack, it ties you to them

great business move though on Fenix's part.

I agree with most here though. $399 is too exp for me but we will see


----------



## Kaban

I hope the price will be lower because that's a bit more than I wanted to spend.

Fenix has always been excellent at providing good value for the price. I am also curious to see how much extra battery packs will cost for this.


----------



## g.p.

xed888 said:


> the problem is with the battery pack and charger which allows them to charge a premium. Im sure most of use have more than enough 18650s to use (not balanced or of the same age, though) and we know where to find good deals but with a proprietary pack, it ties you to them


Exactly. Saying that the price is justified because it includes a battery and charger doesn't change things IMO. That pack and charger are only good for one light. For that price I'd rather put my money into a bunch of premium cells and a premium charger that can be used for all of my lights. Of course I expect it to cost more than a light that doesn't include the cells and charger, but that is huge jump over the TK75 or TK70 even with cells.


----------



## xed888

Kaban said:


> I hope the price will be lower because that's a bit more than I wanted to spend.
> 
> Fenix has always been excellent at providing good value for the price. I am also curious to see how much extra battery packs will cost for this.



Im sure we can get it for lower than MSRP. Question is how much lower? Personally my cut-off is about 250USD.


----------



## Kaban

xed888 said:


> Im sure we can get it for lower than MSRP. Question is how much lower? Personally my cut-off is about 250USD.



How did you come up with that? Even the TK75 "package" that includes 4 2600mah batteries and basic charger runs $275 so the likelihood of this light costing $250 is not going to happen. Not a chance.


----------



## xed888

Kaban said:


> How did you come up with that? Even the TK75 "package" that includes 4 2600mah batteries and basic charger runs $275 so the likelihood of this light costing $250 is not going to happen. Not a chance.



Not for the RC40. I never said the RC40 will hit $250. Im saying the most I will spend on it is 250USD. EDIT: As in, if it doesnt hit 250, then im probably out.


----------



## T-roc87

Initially i thought the $399 price tag was steep but isn't a bit early to base your decision on whether to buy it or not off the msrp alone when there is very little technical information out there on the light? I will hold off to till more info is available before i deem it not worth the money. But then again I'm just a college student and this light is out of my price range so i will just have to enjoy my tk70 for the moment!


----------



## Kaban

T-roc87 said:


> Initially i thought the $399 price tag was steep but isn't a bit early to base your decision on whether to buy it or not off the msrp alone when there is very little technical information out there on the light? I will hold off to till more info is available before i deem it not worth the money. But then again I'm just a college student and this light is out of my price range so i will just have to enjoy my tk70 for the moment!



I agree. Can't say something is not worth the price before we even get to see the final product. Right now there is one picture of the light, which is likely a prototype, and the specs may very well change before they finalize the design and make it official. In my opinion, most of the Surefire products are not worth the price, but that hasn't stopped me or everyone else from buying a few.


----------



## xed888

That's the point of this thread, though. For interested parties to chew the cud about the RC40


----------



## StriderSMF

to expensive 300 maybe but 399 i will have pass and wait for the tk75's next update.


----------



## g.p.

Kaban said:


> I agree. Can't say something is not worth the price before we even get to see the final product. Right now there is one picture of the light, which is likely a prototype, and the specs may very well change before they finalize the design and make it official. In my opinion, most of the Surefire products are not worth the price, but that hasn't stopped me or everyone else from buying a few.


The specs will have to make a significant jump from what has been posted to make me consider it at anywhere close to $400. If it's double the price of a TK75 it better be close to double the lumens & performance, otherwise I'm just going to get one TK75 for each hand! :twothumbs


----------



## NorthernStar

I don´t think 399$ is an overprice for the RC40. If one compare to other brands with 3XM-L and 4XM-L that comes with built in battery tubes one will find that they are in the same price range or more expensive.For example the Olight SR92 Intimidator has a retailprice from 399$ and going up,but one can find it for 349$ from some retailers.

I think that one will find places that will offer the RC40 for less than 399$,maybe for 350$. This is all a matter of opinion of what one think is the pain limit for the wallet or if one dislike the battery tube design and maybe prefers to have the option to put in own batteries,but i like the built in battery design and i think that the price is fairly good.


----------



## xed888

More info: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=rc40specxgkxs.png

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzpEoN5hWn8xVkRLNmVraTlWNTg/preview?pli=1


----------



## kj2

RC15 looks really good to me


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> RC15 looks really good to me



how dare you talk about the RC15!?!?!?

We are here to praise the RC40!!!


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> how dare you talk about the RC15!?!?!?
> 
> We are here to praise the RC40!!!


yeah yeah, sorry about that 
Can't wait for the RC40. Think that I'll pass on this one, but do wanna see reviews and videos


----------



## RCTPAVUK

More lumen, but bigger body... Not for a camping though...
There's Nitecore tm26 which is compact. Waiting for RC40, but just to watch reviews.


----------



## kj2

Uhmm, I just noticed.







This light is 3500 Lumens  (and not 3400)


----------



## Kaban

I really like the idea of a car charger for this. Would be great for any time you take it outdoors camping and whatnot.


----------



## NorthernStar

It looks like great specs with 3500 lumens at the highest effect. However the text says that the highest effect is "burst". That usually means that it can not maintain highest effect for a long period and that it is probably going to step down in effect after a while. I wonder for how long one can run the rc40 at Burst mode? If it has a step down feature-how much does it step down in effect?


----------



## Badbeams3

Wonder what type of battery it takes?


----------



## xed888

NorthernStar said:


> It looks like great specs with 3500 lumens at the highest effect. However the text says that the highest effect is "burst". That usually means that it can not maintain highest effect for a long period and that it is probably going to step down in effect after a while. I wonder for how long one can run the rc40 at Burst mode? If it has a step down feature-how much does it step down in effect?



Historically, Fenix has used the Turbo mode for longer periods of step down: TK75 (20mins) and TK35 (30mins?) or even sustained output (TK70)

Burst is used for short periods: PD32 UE (3mins)

I hope they dont give the RC40 a 3 min Burst mode! :thumbsdow


----------



## SeamusORiley

xed888 said:


> Historically, Fenix has used the Turbo mode for longer periods of step down: TK75 (20mins) and TK35 (30mins?) or even sustained output (TK70)
> 
> Burst is used for short periods: PD32 UE (3mins)
> 
> I hope they dont give the RC40 a 3 min Burst mode! :thumbsdow



Comes with shoulder strap too. We might need it! 

I think that the "Burst" will be, at that high lumen, 3 minutes or even less.


----------



## NorthernStar

xed888 said:


> Historically, Fenix has used the Turbo mode for longer periods of step down: TK75 (20mins) and TK35 (30mins?) or even sustained output (TK70)
> 
> Burst is used for short periods: PD32 UE (3mins)
> 
> I hope they dont give the RC40 a 3 min Burst mode! :thumbsdow



I share your worries!

Like you said, previous Fenix flashlights had Turbo as highest mode and in that mode you could run it for at least 20 minutes and up to over one hour depending on which model,like the TK75 and the TK70 . The burst is only for a few minutes before it steps down in effect.

If that´s the case that the RC40 has 3500 lumens on the highest mode and it´s only a short "burst" :thumbsdow then i will not buy this light and instead buy a TK70 when the adapter for the 18650 batteries are available!! 

With such a large head and large cooling fins there should be no place for just a short burst mode,and the flashlight should be capable of delivering 3500 lumens for a longer period than a burst.

I hope that someone can confirm or give more clarity about this burst mode.


----------



## selas

Considering the 1500 lm mode is rated for 5 hours & the 3500 for just 1.5, it doesn't sound like there's much throttling of the amperage there. I think the 'Burst' mode's just a misnomer. They call the same mode 'Turbo' in the product description to the left of the specs anyway.



kj2 said:


>


----------



## Kaban

1 hour and 30 minutes of 3500 lumens is pretty damn good run time if that brochure is accurate.


----------



## firelord777

They should stick with meters for beam distance...


----------



## CouldUseALight

I wonder if Fenix are planning other lights that will use this battery pack? :thinking:

IMO, battery packs can be very useful: no chargers, no cells: just an umbilical to the wall _or a car_; easy to change in the dark; leave one on the charger while you use the light with another pack, etc....BUT...

They require a significant investment, one I'd prefer to make only if I knew there was more than one light I might power with the pack. 


For instance, I was more comfy buying a used Olight because if I liked it, the other Olights I liked could use the same pack.





It would also rock my small world if the power pack had a USB output, so a spare could charge up other devices.  Everyone is really missing this boat, IMO...


----------



## snala

Interesting weight wise too. The TK75 is 18oz excluding batteries. This is 52oz so even with the extra LED and tube length that's quite a bit more. You would hope that it's all heat sinking so it can run for a while on Max output. Fenix advertise on the PD32UE's chart with burst mode as 1 hour and we all know that only really goes for 3 mins at a time so in this case....hmmm? 
Relatively similar increases overall for the extra emitter/batteries in that on 1500L the RC40 has 25% more runtime than the TK75 (1 hour) but 36% more Lumens and on turbo it goes for 20% longer (15 mins) at 34% extra output. 33% extra Led vs 50% more battery with supposedly 6 of them so sounds about right?
Also the extra 5th mode is in the middle at 150L too, should the TK75 have had that too, probably? 
Apart from the convenience of the plug and play, especially if the TK75 comes out with newer emitters soon to get closer in output for it's price why would consumers bother at this price point and form factor? 
This is really designed as a duty/industrial work/professional light not a personal use light in my opinion. Still some here will buy it for the wow factor but really for actual practical use, nope.


----------



## xed888

snala said:


> Interesting weight wise too. The TK75 is 18oz excluding batteries. This is 52oz so even with the extra LED and tube length that's quite a bit more. You would hope that it's all heat sinking so it can run for a while on Max output. Fenix advertise on the PD32UE's chart with burst mode as 1 hour and we all know that only really goes for 3 mins at a time so in this case....hmmm?
> Relatively similar increases overall for the extra emitter/batteries in that on 1500L the RC40 has 25% more runtime than the TK75 (1 hour) but 36% more Lumens and on turbo it goes for 20% longer (15 mins) at 34% extra output. 33% extra Led vs 50% more battery with supposedly 6 of them so sounds about right?
> Also the extra 5th mode is in the middle at 150L too, should the TK75 have had that too, probably?
> Apart from the convenience of the plug and play, especially if the TK75 comes out with newer emitters soon to get closer in output for it's price why would consumers bother at this price point and form factor?
> This is really designed as a duty/industrial work/professional light not a personal use light in my opinion. Still some here will buy it for the wow factor but really for actual practical use, nope.



Maybe 3500 lumens automatically drops to 2000 after 3mins,like the DDR30. That lumen drop is not in the spec sheet as it is not selectable.


----------



## CyberCT

I thought that this light was going to have a temperature sensor for the highest mode, and it would step down when a temerature threshold was reached.
I also like how Fenix is now using a 5-mode driver (with "burst" being above turbo). For the TK75 I think a 5 mode driver would have been more ideal. The step from 17 lumens to 400 lumens was a tad drastic. Not a deal killer but having another mode in between would have been nice.


----------



## ScottsBad

I REALLY want one of these. But battery packs and plastic cell holders always bother me. I don't like being at the mercy of the manufacturer if they decide not to make the battery pack. And I would rather not have to buy a second battery pack as backup (which I would have to do), so this limits me. I also, do not care for the cartridge battery holders which come with many multi cell lights and are usually made out of plastic and increase the number of electrical contact points.

If I were to design a light, I would like a flashlight like this only with three extruded aluminum tubes which are keyed to fit into the flashlight bodywithout movement yet remain removable for cleaning. Into each tube you would place two 18650 bats which interface with contacts in the light head directly (no cartridge, no pack). At the rear would be a machined aluminum disk with springs which are keyed to the three tubes and provide ground. This interface would be wired with a retention cable to prevent loss and ensure proper installation. Finally, an aluminum screw on cap with gaskets. Interface buttons on the head only. Each tube would run one of the three leds in the head.

Less plastic, no battery packs, fewer electrical battery contacts. And if implemented properly, loss of a one LED or battery tube would not result in failure of the other two LEDs.


----------



## regulation

CyberCT said:


> I thought that this light was going to have a temperature sensor for the highest mode, and it would step down when a temerature threshold was reached.


It sounds reasonable. Or maybe just like the TK75 with 20 minutes on the highest mode.
I won't believe that a light with such big body and big head can only sustain three minutes on the burst mode.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

My TK75 with the lanyard attached and 4 KeepPower 3400mah 18650's in it weighs exactly 1lb 8oz(24oz) on my Rapala digital scale.


----------



## Grizzlyb

firelord777 said:


> They should stick with meters for beam distance...


Yep, we are going back now to the stone-ages, where people use feet, hands and thumbs for measuring. 
Next they use stone for weight measuring.


----------



## xlight

CyberCT said:


> I thought that this light was going to have a temperature sensor for the highest mode, and it would step down when a temerature threshold was reached.
> .



what your thought is right.:twothumbs


----------



## NorthernStar

xlight said:


> what your thought is right.:twothumbs



Do you mean that the Burst mode is actually a Turbo mode with longer burntime than just a few minutes? In that case, for how long do you think that one can run the RC40 at highest mode of 3500 lumens continuously before it steps down in effect?


----------



## xed888

NorthernStar said:


> Do you mean that the Burst mode is actually a Turbo mode with longer burntime than just a few minutes? In that case, for how long do you think that one can run the RC40 at highest mode of 3500 lumens continuously before it steps down in effect?



Seeing as he is quoting CyberCT, I assume he means that the RC40 is temp controlled and will step down at a certain temp.


----------



## smokelaw1

NorthernStar said:


> Do you mean that the Burst mode is actually a Turbo mode with longer burntime than just a few minutes? In that case, for how long do you think that one can run the RC40 at highest mode of 3500 lumens continuously before it steps down in effect?



Well, if it is temp controlled, that would likely vary greatly based on environment. I'd love to know what the temp threhold it, as well as where it is being measured. This bad boy will heat up fast on burst, so I'd also love to see the sinking they've used before buying. That said, I think I like this one for one particular use I have. Looking forward to an initial review before I buy, though.


----------



## xed888

smokelaw1 said:


> Well, if it is temp controlled, that would likely vary greatly based on environment. I'd love to know what the temp threhold it, as well as where it is being measured. This bad boy will heat up fast on burst, so I'd also love to see the sinking they've used before buying. That said, I think I like this one for one particular use I have. Looking forward to an initial review before I buy, though.



I bet its 60C.


----------



## SeamusORiley

If the prices are similar, the RC 40 will have a tough time with the TM 26. Both can plug in for recharging, something I really like, but the Nitecore uses its batteries, so someone can take them out and charge them individually if they wish, and can replace them readily. Also the Nitecore has the temp, battery time displays, which is nice. 

If the Fenix RC 40 is anything like the TK 75, it will be well made. I wonder if with less 'bells and whistles' are there less things to go wrong??

Have we seen a street price yet? The TM 26 is $330 at one seller's. 

I am guessing that for those in the market for this many lumens in a light, it will come down to which design they like more.


----------



## Bwolcott

SeamusORiley said:


> If the prices are similar, the RC 40 will have a tough time with the TM 26. Both can plug in for recharging, something I really like, but the Nitecore uses its batteries, so someone can take them out and charge them individually if they wish, and can replace them readily. Also the Nitecore has the temp, battery time displays, which is nice.
> 
> If the Fenix RC 40 is anything like the TK 75, it will be well made. I wonder if with less 'bells and whistles' are there less things to go wrong??
> 
> Have we seen a street price yet? The TM 26 is $330 at one seller's.
> 
> 
> 
> well the rc40 is going to destroy the tm 26 in throw
> I am guessing that for those in the market for this many lumens in a light, it will come down to which design they like more.


----------



## Chris762

The lumen output is actually a bit in the air. It could quite possibly be 3400 lumens. 3500 may or may not be correct, as there have been mention of both from Fenix internally.

The battery pack is made of 6 18650's which are the same cells as the Fenix ARB-L2 18650. These cells are produced by China BAK batteries...

And yes its a heavy light...


----------



## Grizzlyb

I have the TM15 and the RC10. The recharge port of the TM is a bit flimsy and in my eyes amateuristic. 
The recharge holder of the RC10, (and the total concept of the light) is much more the professional.

If the RC40 comes with the same way to recharge, It will have my vote as a High performance duty light.
Talking about a RC40. . . . . There already is a light with that name.
http://keenwintechnology.com/RC40.html


----------



## kj2

FenixOutfitters about the RC40; "A 3400-Lumen Screaming Machine! Size: Length 11.77" Diameter 2.2" Head 4.25" Weight Without Batteries 3.26 Lbs. "


----------



## CouldUseALight

I was holding out hope that the RC40 batt pack might be backwards-compatible with the TK70; bummer!


----------



## kj2

Saw this pic from ShaoloGear in a other thread.







See date of the RC40.


----------



## firelord777

2 years from now!?


----------



## Davekan

That must be a typo.

Dave


----------



## Bigpapi13

I paid 150 for my TK75. 400.00 for 800 more lumens???


----------



## firelord777

Bigpapi13 said:


> I paid 150 for my TK75. 400.00 for 800 more lumens???



Wow, inflation is even hitting lumens per dollar...


----------



## xed888

Bigpapi13 said:


> I paid 150 for my TK75. 400.00 for 800 more lumens???



800 more lumens + 6 (?) 18650 batteries + charging circuit + charger.

I agree it's still a lot but let's wait for the light to reach reviewers before drawing conclusions


----------



## Grizzlyb

Bigpapi13 said:


> I paid 150 for my TK75. 400.00 for 800 more lumens???



Apples and Oranges.

My RC10 with 380 lm, in price was (more or less) close to my TK75 with 2600 lm. 
Out of the box the TK75 will bring You 0 lm. 
You'll have to buy 4 batteries + charger/ The TK75 is a nice light, but more the amateur wannahave.
The RC10 is a professional worktool. The RC40, complete with batteries and charging system, will probably be the same. 
A workhorse with a huge amount of lm. (if it has a decent throw, it will be my next work light.


----------



## kj2

Grizzlyb said:


> Apples and Oranges.
> 
> My RC10 with 380 lm, in price was (more or less) close to my TK75 with 2600 lm.
> Out of the box the TK75 will bring You 0 lm.
> You'll have to buy 4 batteries + charger/ The TK75 is a nice light, but more the amateur wannahave.
> The RC10 is a professional worktool. The RC40, complete with batteries and charging system, will probably be the same.
> A workhorse with a huge amount of lm. (if it has a decent throw, it will be my next work light.



What I read, the RC40 would throw around 700meters (ANSI).


----------



## Grizzlyb

kj2 said:


> What I read, the RC40 would throw around 700meters (ANSI).



Yep, according to the Fenix site the "old" TK75 has 92000cd (600meters) and the RC40 should be around 40% more with 128000cd. 
If the numbers are correct (Lets wait for a good review  ) that will be *HELL* in a tube.


----------



## xed888

Grizzlyb said:


> Yep, according to the Fenix site the "old" TK75 has 92000cd (600meters) and the RC40 should be around 40% more with 128000cd.
> If the numbers are correct (Lets wait for a good review  ) that will be *HELL* in a tube.



TO be fair, the TK70 achieved that result with 3 XMLs and 2200 lumens.... so I don't think it will be that marvellous. The beam pattern remains to be seen though.


----------



## Grizzlyb

You have a point that the RC40 is about level with the TK70 when it comes to throw.

But the TK70 is much to long (massive 40 cm). I didn't like to walk around with it for longer periods.
That's what I like about the TK75, its easy portable. 
With just 28cm, the RC40 should be way shorter than the TK70 and only 10cm longer than the TK75 (18,4 cm). 
And, the RC40 will have 55% more lumens than the TK70. 
So not only as good a throw, but also a nice wide field. AND rechargable. :candle:


----------



## xed888

I wish fenix would just release it already 






See what I see? :naughty:


----------



## xed888

Bump to promote pic!


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> I wish fenix would just release it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I see? :naughty:



What is it? 
Found on a Fenix/flashlight page?


----------



## xed888

Shoudian forum

Cant you see two RC40? :nana:


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Shoudian forum
> 
> Cant you see two RC40? :nana:



I really don't understand one thing on that website :fail: can't read Chinese and Google translate doesn't make it better :laughing:


----------



## Grizzlyb

Hopefully it has the same charging dock as the RC10. Then I'll have 1 on 12v and 1 in house on 220v


----------



## xlight

Grizzlyb said:


> Hopefully it has the same charging dock as the RC10. Then I'll have 1 on 12v and 1 in house on 220v


Buddy, where did you get this photo? You can speak chinese?


----------



## kj2

xlight said:


> Buddy, where did you get this photo? You can speak chinese?



It's on the Facebook of Fenix.


----------



## Grizzlyb

xlight said:


> Buddy, where did you get this photo? You can speak chinese?


当然我会说中文，在头脑中的每个人都应该。 :laughing:


A person who can speak three languages is trilingual. A person who can speak two is bilingual. A person who can only speak one language is American. . . . Chinese joke


----------



## xed888

Grizzlyb said:


> 当然我会说中文，在头脑中的每个人都应该。 :laughing:
> 
> 
> A person who can speak three languages is trilingual. A person who can speak two is bilingual. A person who can only speak one language is *American*. . . . Chinese joke



Or English


----------



## NorthernStar

Has anyone heard more details about the burst mode? Is the RC40 limited to only a few minutes before stepdown in effect when running it on the highest 3500 lumens mode? :thinking:


----------



## xlight

NorthernStar said:


> Has anyone heard more details about the burst mode? Is the RC40 limited to only a few minutes before stepdown in effect when running it on the highest 3500 lumens mode? :thinking:


As far as i know, the max output 3500 lumens named turbo not the burst mode steps down according to the temperature


----------



## Grizzlyb

Next month?. . . . . . that was January.
Now we are waiting 2 months :sigh: 
Fenix. . . .please, please, pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## xed888

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMAdtLqS7ZQ

See 0:34 for RC40.


----------



## PhatPhil

That looks massive!!


----------



## xed888

PhatPhil said:


> That looks massive!!



That's what she said 

Anyway, looks good. Viable Olight SR series alternative


----------



## kj2

And it looks gooood!


----------



## Grizzlyb

That last light did not look like a TK75, but like the RC40. He sayd TK75 thou.


----------



## xed888

Yes he got it mixed up


----------



## Patriot

SR90, RC40, TK75, EA8






PH50, RC40, Abyss Dual "S"





4D Mag, RC40, 2D Mag





RC40, TK75, EYE-30, TM26





PH50, RC40, Abyss Dual "S"





SR90, RC40, TK75





Heavy Metal





Familiar UI










Three attachment points front





Big Brother


----------



## herosemblem

Wow...stunning collection, Patriot!
A very handsome light, perfect for EDC! 
Looking forward to see if the extra brightness "makes up" for the increased size and weight. I know there are other things to consider, but still.


----------



## 276

Where did you get that?


----------



## Patriot

Are these displaying larger than 800x600 for you guys? All the settings at photobucket say 800x600 but they're showing up at 1024x768 on my screen. :thinking:


----------



## PapaLumen

800x600 here.


----------



## Patriot

PapaLumen said:


> 800x600 here.



:sweat:Cool, thanks!


----------



## Patriot

On low





Nice machining and anodizing!





Simple charging, indicators similar to SR90/95





One of my favorite features and very unlike SR90/95





Simple, robust contacts





Down the tube





Smooth, squared threads


----------



## kj2

Another great light from Fenix


----------



## Grizzlyb

I didn't expecty the head to be that big, man that IS big  
Now some shots of the RC40 outside, in the dark?

Here a short film on the Fenix stand with the RC40 in the Madrid IFEMA Weapon Show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFm2yTPQorE


----------



## xed888

Thank you very much Patriot for the pics. Could you share more info please? As in, is that a review sample?

Oh, and how long at 3500 lumens before it steps down? Temp or timer controlled? Thanks!


----------



## Patriot

xed888 said:


> Thank you very much Patriot for the pics. Could you share more info please? As in, is that a review sample?




It's a review sample but I first touched it late last night. I don't know a whole lot about it yet so I thought I'd get some pictures up. I'll be testing it and doing some beamshots tonight though.  First thoughts are that it's a pretty awesome piece of hardware! It does very well in the throw department and of course throws better than the TK75 & SR90. I'm happy with the mode spacing so far.


----------



## xed888

Patriot said:


> It's a review sample but I first touched it late last night. I don't know a whole lot about it yet so I thought I'd get some pictures up. I'll be testing it and doing some beamshots tonight though.  First thoughts are that it's a pretty awesome piece of hardware! It does very well in the throw department and of course throws better than the TK75 & SR90. I'm happy with the mode spacing so far.



Thanks for the reply! Looking with anticipation towards your review! Very jealous as well!  Kinda wished you had a TK70 for comparison.


----------



## Patriot

A little bit of thermal testing.....

66F ambient temp, very little air circulation, set to Turbo...

15 min 116F heard a tiny ping/click. Thermal expansion perhaps
18 min 122F heard it again but no decrease in output
20 min 130F heard a smaller "tick" but no decrease in output
25 min 137F no more sounds
30 min 144F
35 min 147F
40 min 149F
44 min 150F ended test with no thermal step-down. Regulation appears to be very flat.

End of test






Removed battery to check temperature. It stayed relatively cool.





I put it in front of a fan to cool it and some condensation appeared inside of the lens. I ran another test all the way up to 150F which took 54min, again no step down. I let it cool naturally without a fan and no condensation appeared. Battery was down to one LED after this.


----------



## Grizzlyb

Thanks for all the testing patriot, nice work.


----------



## xed888

Patriot said:


> A little bit of thermal testing.....






NorthernStar said:


> I share your worries!
> 
> Like you said, previous Fenix flashlights had Turbo as highest mode and in that mode you could run it for at least 20 minutes and up to over one hour depending on which model,like the TK75 and the TK70 . The burst is only for a few minutes before it steps down in effect.
> 
> If that´s the case that the RC40 has 3500 lumens on the highest mode and it´s only a short "burst" :thumbsdow then i will not buy this light and instead buy a TK70 when the adapter for the 18650 batteries are available!!
> 
> With such a large head and large cooling fins there should be no place for just a short burst mode,and the flashlight should be capable of delivering 3500 lumens for a longer period than a burst.
> 
> I hope that someone can confirm or give more clarity about this burst mode.


Excellent results! Looks like a winner! NorthernStar, are you paying attention?


----------



## NorthernStar

xed888 said:


> Excellent results! Looks like a winner! NorthernStar, are you paying attention?





Yes i am! 

No thermal step down in effect at highest mode with so high lumens= this realy looks like a real winner!:thumbsup: Obviously the name "burst mode" are missleading. It is not a short burst mode-it´s a real full power mode over an extended time.


Patriot:
outstanding pics and impressive test results! I look forward to see a video review of the RC40.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot, thank you for your time. Do you know, roughly, what it will sell for?


----------



## PapaLumen

When you say set to turbo, do you mean turbo or burst?


----------



## NorthernStar

PapaLumen said:


> When you say set to turbo, do you mean turbo or burst?


I would like to know that too. Can you please tell us?


----------



## xed888

NorthernStar said:


> I would like to know that too. Can you please tell us?



If I would guess, I would say that its the 3500 lumens simply because his two runs add up to 98mins and this drained the battery.

The runtime for 3500 lumens is 90 mins according to specs.


----------



## Patriot

NorthernStar said:


> I would like to know that too. Can you please tell us?



full throttle


----------



## Patriot

xed888 said:


> If I would guess, I would say that its the 3500 lumens simply because his two runs add up to 98mins and this drained the battery.
> 
> The runtime for 3500 lumens is 90 mins according to specs.



Yes. That's exactly correct


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> Patriot, thank you for your time. Do you know, roughly, what it will sell for?



You're very welcome Seamus, and others. It's my pleasure!
I can post the price on the 14th unless I hear otherwise sooner. Very reasonable considering what has gone into the RC40. Output and throw are impressive! Exceeds light meter readings of TM26.


----------



## kj2

Patriot said:


> You're very welcome Seamus, and others. It's my pleasure!
> I can post the price on the 14th unless I hear otherwise sooner. Very reasonable considering what has gone into the RC40. Output and throw are impressive! Exceeds light meter readings of TM26.



If it's still correct it will be $399. Fenix said that in a youtube video earlier.


----------



## xed888

Patriot said:


> You're very welcome Seamus, and others. It's my pleasure!
> I can post the price on the 14th unless I hear otherwise sooner. Very reasonable considering what has gone into the RC40. Output and throw are impressive! Exceeds light meter readings of TM26.



So that's when it's available? Nice
Plus I hope there are discounts to bring down that msrp.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> So that's when it's available? Nice
> Plus I hope there are discounts to bring down that msrp.



List that I posted in post 181 says 4-1 as date.


----------



## Patriot

xed888 said:


> So that's when it's available? Nice



The official sales announcements go out on the 14th but the shipping date to dealers will be sometime during the first two weeks of April. 

I probably won't have beam shots up tonight because I'm waiting to get a TK70 tomorrow for comparisons. 

I'm working on some other things that will post tonight though.


----------



## Patriot

Here are a few light meter readings for comparison you guys....

SR90 (battery was a little low from sitting)





EYE-30





TK75 (little brother)





TM26





RC40 (Big Brother)





Abyss Dual "S" 45W Included for fun and to show how far LED's have come.


----------



## herosemblem

Awesome; thanks Patriot! The visual empirical data is great.

If one day if the demand was high enough, does it appear that Fenix could create a battery carrier that holds 6x 18650s?
I haven't given it extensive thought, but I am not yet sold on lights that use proprietary battery packs. 
Can anyone explain the pros/cons or reasoning for either side (using "traditional" cells vs specialized rechargeable battery packs)? Thank you.

Edit: I also like that, unlike my other two recent lights (EA4 & PD32UE), the RC40 and EA8 (on my wishlist) feature "extended"-turbo runtimes.


----------



## Grizzlyb

herosemblem said:


> Awesome; thanks Patriot! The visual empirical data is great.
> Can anyone explain the pros/cons or reasoning for either side (using "traditional" cells vs specialized rechargeable battery packs)? Thank you.



+1, 
I don't know why, but I thought the RC40 would have 18650's, just like the TK75. 
For me that would have been preferable. That would have made the battery's of both lights easy interchangeable 
So, indeed pros and cons would be nice to hear.


----------



## xed888

Grizzlyb said:


> +1,
> I don't know why, but I thought the RC40 would have 18650's, just like the TK75.
> For me that would have been preferable. That would have made the battery's of both lights easy interchangeable
> So, indeed pros and cons would be nice to hear.



RC40 does use 18650 but in 2s3p config. It uses their 2600mAh batts.

I guess that if one were technically able, you could easily replace the batts. I assume you would need heat shrink wrap and reuse the battery terminal components.

I wonder if the pack is balanced? And how much would extra packs cost?

I am looking forward to this RC40 review though! Now where to get extra funds? 

Personally, using a batt pack puts more power into the manufacturer's hands as well as making sure they have a consistent stream of revenue. Just like printer manufacturers where the printers are cheap but the ink refills cost a fortune.


----------



## Grizzlyb

Thanks for the info xed888,
So 2 packs of 3x18650? 
Is it possible that they do it this way to get them in a tighter space? 
What else could be the benefit?

And why the older gen. 2600mAh and not the newer 3400mAh serie?


----------



## xed888

Grizzlyb said:


> Thanks for the info xed888,
> So 2 packs of 3x18650?
> Is it possible that they do it this way to get them in a tighter space?
> What else could be the benefit?
> 
> And why the older gen. 2600mAh and not the newer 3400mAh serie?



I suppose the 3P arrangement is for capacoty and the 2S arrangement is for the high Vf. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Fenix is mass producing the 2600 cells, which I assume are Sanyo cells. Which are quite good, if I remember HKJ's review on them.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> I suppose the 3P arrangement is for capacoty and the 2S arrangement is for the high Vf. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Fenix is mass producing the 2600 cells, which I assume are Sanyo cells. Which are quite good, if I remember HKJ's review on them.



For what I know, Fenix branded 18650 are with a BAK cell.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> For what I know, Fenix branded 18650 are with a BAK cell.



Interesting. Any idea where that's from? And its performance?


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Interesting. Any idea where that's from? And its performance?



Have no idea about the performance. Send you a PM.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Have no idea about the performance. Send you a PM.



Thanks!

The RC40 is shaping up to be a very desirable light. Might just have to buy it


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The RC40 is shaping up to be a very desirable light. Might just have to buy it



I like the light  but it's using a battery-pack what kinda turns me off.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> I like the light  but it's using a battery-pack what kinda turns me off.



True but I personally believe that it is quite possible to replace the cells in the pack. Wish one was able to open an existing pack to check the wiring and stuff. I know a lot of RC people build their own batt packs.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> True but I personally believe that it is quite possible to replace the cells in the pack. Wish one was able to open an existing pack to check the wiring and stuff. I know a lot of RC people build their own batt packs.



If you are handy enough you can do that, but in general most people won't. I hope Fenix will do the same as Olight with their SR-serie. Keep everything the same, but keep updating the cells for more capacity.


----------



## Grizzlyb

What could be the reason for Fenix to not use standard 18650?


----------



## xed888

Grizzlyb said:


> What could be the reason for Fenix to not use standard 18650?





xed888 said:


> RC40 does use 18650 but in 2s3p config. It uses their 2600mAh batts.
> 
> I guess that if one were technically able, you could easily replace the batts. I assume you would need heat shrink wrap and reuse the battery terminal components.
> 
> I wonder if the pack is balanced? And how much would extra packs cost?
> 
> I am looking forward to this RC40 review though! Now where to get extra funds?
> 
> *Personally, using a batt pack puts more power into the manufacturer's hands as well as making sure they have a consistent stream of revenue. Just like printer manufacturers where the printers are cheap but the ink refills cost a fortune.*



Keeps you coming back for more. Plus, I suppose it is safer for the casual user who can be more careless than the flashaholic


----------



## gopajti

kj2 said:


> For what I know, Fenix branded 18650 are with a BAK cell.



more precisely, BAK C18650CC

Material safety data sheet
http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/globalciti.../Countries/us/ba_bakli-ion2.6ah_us_eng_v1.pdf

BAK C18650CC vs Sanyo UR18650FM

2A
http://www.dampfakkus.de/akkuvergleich.php?akku1=181&akku2=122&akku3=&akku4=&akku5=&akku6=&a=2

3A
http://www.dampfakkus.de/akkuvergleich.php?akku1=181&akku2=122&akku3=&akku4=&akku5=&akku6=&a=3

5A
http://www.dampfakkus.de/akkuvergleich.php?akku1=181&akku2=122&akku3=&akku4=&akku5=&akku6=&a=5


----------



## Grizzlyb

Thanks Gopajti,
As always accurate and complete.:laughing:


----------



## PapaLumen

Its the 14th... How much is it? 

Thanks for all your work Patriot. Btw I think your light meter tests would be fairer if the front of the lights were all at the same height. Everything is white so light reflecting back from shorter lights may sway the readings.. or not, dunno lol, just a thought.

Pretty sure it's going to be too much $ for me though


----------



## Jash

kj2 said:


> I like the light  but it's using a battery-pack what kinda turns me off.



Exactly! Why not offer the choice of either the battery pack or a 6x18650 battery carrier. It's a lot cheaper to replace one dud cell than a dud battery pack.


----------



## Patriot

PapaLumen said:


> Its the 14th... How much is it?
> 
> Thanks for all your work Patriot. Btw I think your light meter tests would be fairer if the front of the lights were all at the same height. Everything is white so light reflecting back from shorter lights may sway the readings.. or not, dunno lol, just a thought.




Very welcome! I'm having fun putting it to the test!

True, but there wasn't any practical way to do that and take pictures because the light was so far separated from the meter and sensor. Also, the stand that I tried doing that with was blue and the color absorbed light from the shorter ones. The difference was small so I stuck with the simple format. The larger lights probably suffered a very small decrease in measured lumens. Very unscientific but the idea is to supply you guys with steady information that's good enough to be helpful and objective. 

Close to the price of a TM26, if that helps.


----------



## PapaLumen

Cool, sounds like you thought the same. I even thought about stands and if they were dark absorbing some light or if white reflecting even more lol. 

Ouch, thought as much regarding price. That will be more like £'s too by the time its available in the UK..


----------



## Patriot

The proprietary power supply in this light has to do with the market it's intended for. We're an enthusiast community but most people won't have the first clue about using and maintaining a small fleet of a dozen or more Li-ion cells. Imagine a 6 or more 18650 light in the military or LE circles. If they have to do anything besides plug it into the wall to make it work, it's going to become neglected, abused, lost, broken, etc. For Joe Farmtractor or Suzy Camper, (regular folk) there's a point at which the number of cells can be a burden in use and potentially, exponentially unsafe the higher the cell count goes with incorrect use. Even carrying spares complicates things for the regular user. I really don't want to go into more detailed example here because the battery section of the forums speaks about the topic of safety in depth. I also don't want to sound like a defender of Fenix and their power supply choice, which is easy to be accused of when someones supplies a test sample. Most of you guys no that I'm vocal about gear that sucks and I'll be no different about this light if it doesn't live up to expectation. So far, the battery pack doesn't bother me because I'm well aware and used to this system in other large format lights like, the Polarion, SR90/95, X6 and others. 

With regards to the battery pack, it's evident that the cells are bundled together touching on two sides. That is to say that it's a compact battery and the cells are closer than we find in the TK75's carrier. As an example, the loaded TK75 pack won't fit into the battery tube of the RC40 because the TK75 batteries and carrier are too large in diameter. The tube therefore, of the RC40 is slightly smaller in diameter as well. This obviously wasn't the prime goal but just a byproduct of using the compact, all in one battery. On the plus side, I'm guessing that it will cost much less than the SR95 battery because they designed it like a baby Polarion PH series pack, without the expensive machined handle. As you know from the pictures, it drops in instead of screwing on which makes a lot of sense. I must say that I've enjoyed the plug and play convenience, even more so as I've been depleting and charging the light so frequently. 

Again, the overriding influences are due to target market and safety. The same discussion went on when the SR90 was released and there too, opinion was divided. If you watch independent videos and reviews of the SR90/95 however, 95% of the world doesn't care about the proprietary pack, so from that standpoint alone, Fenix is probably more than justified in their reasoning. I just hope that I've come across reasonable the way I've articulated my thoughts.


----------



## Patriot

Some beamshots for the members watching this thread.....

The EA8 really is out of place in this lineup, but in a way so is a flood light like the TM26. The HID could be argued as well but I included these just to round things out.







First, the wider angle shots. Settings were Man. Focus, Auto WB, 6" at F4.0 Target is a 5" long concrete drainage at a distance of 175 yards. Sorry, no control in the first set of pictures...I just forgot.

EA8 on Turbo





SR90





TM26





TK75





RC40





PH50





My photos are put here for the enjoyment of CPF members so feel free to use them any way you'd like. If you want to shrink & stack them or gif. them, feel free.


----------



## Patriot

And now for the zoomed shots

Settings were Man Focus, Auto WB, 6" at F4.5 Target is a 5" long concrete drainage at a distance of 175 yards.

An out of focus control before I set Manual Focus. That was a car driving on the road on the right side.






EA8 ...not bad for that little light!





SR90





TM26





TK75





RC40





PH50






Thoughts during this evening's beam shots; 

Some of the lights, especially the less throwy ones, appear to be aimed low but it's an optical illusion created by the inverse square rule. All of the lights were aimed directly on the concrete drainage and locked in with a tripod. Of of the lights were at the same height about 1m and distance about 1m from the camera. 

Some of the beamshots have a hint of green tint but there really isn't any to the naked eye. 

Although the RC40 is as large as the SR90, it's lighter, handles better and the beam speaks for itself. It's a more useful search beam. It was clear to the naked eye that it outperformed the TK75. It wasn't like I had to get back and view the shots and was readily apparent the first time I compared them and then again tonight. 

The TM26 seems like an all out flood machine in this line up however at 43K lux, it's no slouch. We were asking it to do a difficult job but at 415m throw per FL1 standards, this is a perfect example of my 1/3 distance usefulness rule. (at least I think I coined it) 

The PH50 is a blaster but it doesn't seem quite as bright in person as the beamshots portray.

The little EA8 does a really nice job considering its size and power source. I really behaves like a compact searchlight as it's named.


----------



## herosemblem

Excellent comparison shots, Patriot. Thank you again for taking the time to do this. 
I finally have an EA8W on its way and am looking forward to its arrival. The EA8 looks surprisingly anemic here! 
I see the RC40's hotspot is slightly larger and certainly brighter than the TK75. Based on these photos only, this helps me make the decision that I am content with my TK75 and will not "upgrade" to the RC40.


----------



## kj2

Thanks for the pics 
The RC40 is certainly brighter than the TK75, but not that much that I MUST have the RC40. Will stick to my TK75


----------



## Patriot

Some cropped shots of the larger photos. I left them in the same order for uniformity. 

EA8




SR90




TM26




TK75




RC40




PH50


----------



## makapuu

Thanks for the shots Patriot. I'm impressed with the TM26. 
As far as what I'm seeing in your picture, that small little thing really blanket's the park.
Does it look like that in person ?
I was also wondering about the Fenix RC40 when I saw your picture of the reflector.
Although it doesn't seem to show in your park beamshots.
Does the beam kinda looks like a big 4 leaf clover ?


----------



## xed888

Jash said:


> Exactly! Why not offer the choice of either the battery pack or a 6x18650 battery carrier. It's a lot cheaper to replace one dud cell than a dud battery pack.



Yes but for Fenix, it's more profitable to ensure you keep buying batt packs from them. Simple business model.

Thanks for the pics, Patriot!


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Yes but for Fenix, it's more profitable to ensure you keep buying batt packs from them. Simple business model.
> 
> Thanks for the pics, Patriot!



Would be good for people to know, how long Fenix will manufacture ( support) this battery pack.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Would be good for people to know, how long Fenix will manufacture ( support) this battery pack.



Agreed! and for how much


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Agreed! and for how much



I would advice Fenix to use this battery-pack just like Olight does with their SR-series. That way, Fenix can make new lights with a battery-pack and people still can buy a new pack for their older light(s). win-win


----------



## Grizzlyb

Patriot said:


> The proprietary power supply in this light has to do with the market it's intended for. We're an enthusiast community but most people won't have the first clue about using and maintaining a small fleet of a dozen or more Li-ion cells. Imagine a 6 or more 18650 light in the military or LE circles. If they have to do anything besides plug it into the wall to make it work, it's going to become neglected, abused, lost, broken, etc. For Joe Farmtractor or Suzy Camper, (regular folk) there's a point at which the number of cells can be a burden in use and potentially, exponentially unsafe the higher the cell count goes with incorrect use. Even carrying spares complicates things for the regular user. I really don't want to go into more detailed example here because the battery section of the forums speaks about the topic of safety in depth. I also don't want to sound like a defender of Fenix and their power supply choice, which is easy to be accused of when someones supplies a test sample. Most of you guys no that I'm vocal about gear that sucks and I'll be no different about this light if it doesn't live up to expectation. So far, the battery pack doesn't bother me because I'm well aware and used to this system in other large format lights like, the Polarion, SR90/95, X6 and others.
> 
> With regards to the battery pack, it's evident that the cells are bundled together touching on two sides. That is to say that it's a compact battery and the cells are closer than we find in the TK75's carrier. As an example, the loaded TK75 pack won't fit into the battery tube of the RC40 because the TK75 batteries and carrier are too large in diameter. The tube therefore, of the RC40 is slightly smaller in diameter as well. This obviously wasn't the prime goal but just a byproduct of using the compact, all in one battery. On the plus side, I'm guessing that it will cost much less than the SR95 battery because they designed it like a baby Polarion PH series pack, without the expensive machined handle. As you know from the pictures, it drops in instead of screwing on which makes a lot of sense. I must say that I've enjoyed the plug and play convenience, even more so as I've been depleting and charging the light so frequently.
> 
> Again, the overriding influences are due to target market and safety. The same discussion went on when the SR90 was released and there too, opinion was divided. If you watch independent videos and reviews of the SR90/95 however, 95% of the world doesn't care about the proprietary pack, so from that standpoint alone, Fenix is probably more than justified in their reasoning. I just hope that I've come across reasonable the way I've articulated my thoughts.



Reasonable explenation Patriot. To me it makes sence. 
I forgot that I already have 2 sets of 6x18650 battery loaders. You are right about the military and LE circles. They don't need lights with 6 x 18650. 
1 is ok, but 6 ?:thinking:

btw. great pics, and funny how small the TK75 looks in that case.


----------



## xed888

Grizzlyb said:


> Reasonable explenation Patriot. To me it makes sence.
> I forgot that I already have *2 sets of 6x18650 battery loaders*. You are right about the military and LE circles. They don't need lights with 6 x 18650.
> 1 is ok, but 6 ?:thinking:
> 
> btw. great pics, and funny how small the TK75 looks in that case.



If you don't mind me asking, what torches uses those? Spark SP6?


----------



## Grizzlyb

Sorry, translational error on my side.
I should have named it right, so again:

I have 2 sets of *chargers* for 6 x 18650 each. (in Dutch a charger is called a loader, something to load stuff with, not only stuff but also electricity)


----------



## DENGOH

Thank you Patriot for keep updating us with beautiful pictures and review. Looks like RC40 is going to be my next light. I prefer battery pack when it comes to 6*18650, as it is safer and simpler.


----------



## Patriot

makapuu said:


> Thanks for the shots Patriot. I'm impressed with the TM26.
> As far as what I'm seeing in your picture, that small little thing really blanket's the park.
> Does it look like that in person ?
> I was also wondering about the Fenix RC40 when I saw your picture of the reflector.
> Although it doesn't seem to show in your park beamshots.
> Does the beam kinda looks like a big 4 leaf clover ?



Pretty close to what I was seeing except 1-2 stops over exposed which seems to provide for easier to read beamshots. You have to account for the highest and lowest in the group otherwise one is too dim and the other too bright. I got lucky, through experience, with the first settings this time around.

No clover effect will be seen in use but at home on a white wall, there's a distinct shape, just as with the TK75 and TK70 and it's very wide, out in the spill beam.


----------



## makapuu

makapuu said:


> Thanks for the shots Patriot. I'm impressed with the TM26.
> As far as what I'm seeing in your picture, that small little thing really blanket's the park.
> Does it look like that in person ?
> I was also wondering about the Fenix RC40 when I saw your picture of the reflector.
> Although it doesn't seem to show in your park beamshots.
> Does the beam kinda looks like a big 4 leaf clover ?





Patriot said:


> Pretty close to what I was seeing except 1-2 stops over exposed which seems to provide for easier to read beamshots. You have to account for the highest and lowest in the group otherwise one is too dim and the other too bright. I got lucky, through experience, with the first settings this time around.
> 
> No clover effect will be seen in use but at home on a white wall, there's a distinct shape, just as with the TK75 and TK70 and it's very wide, out in the spill beam.



Thanks for the info.
Always a pleasure to see your reviews/videos.


----------



## NorthernStar

So far i am overhelmed by the pics and the thermal test of RC40 performance.! I´ve been searching for a flashlight for longdistance use wich is not just a pure spotlight like the SR90/95 series more or less are,and that also has good floodlight/sidespill. 

Now i am almost convinced and i am going to buy the RC40 when it´s available at the open market. 

Patriot:
i am eager to see a video review of the RC40 compared with other flashlights.

I´ve been thinking what the competitions answer to the RC40 will be? For example the Olight SR92 is with it´s 1700 lumens half as powerful as the RC40,yet it has about the same retailprice. This makes me think that Olight has to answer the competition and upgrade the SR92 or offer a new even more powerful 3XML or 4XML light. It´s going to be interesting to see what flashlights that will hit the market during the year!


----------



## xed888

NorthernStar said:


> So far i am overhelmed by the pics and the thermal test of RC40 performance.! I´ve been searching for a flashlight for longdistance use wich is not just a pure spotlight like the SR90/95 series more or less are,and that also has good floodlight/sidespill.
> 
> Now i am almost convinced and i am going to buy the RC40 when it´s available at the open market.
> 
> Patriot:
> i am eager to see a video review of the RC40 compared with other flashlights.
> 
> I´ve been thinking what the competitions answer to the RC40 will be? For example the Olight SR92 is with it´s 1700 lumens half as powerful as the RC40,yet it has about the same retailprice. This makes me think that Olight has to answer the competition and upgrade the SR92 or offer a new even more powerful 3XML or 4XML light. It´s going to be interesting to see what flashlights that will hit the market during the year!



SR92 is not as throwy. Personally, I think it's best competition (in terms of throw) is the old TK70.


----------



## kj2

I do wonder if the RC40 is comfortable to hold in your hands for a long period. Diameter of the RC40 is 54mm, TK75 is 52,5mm. 
Last night I had the TK75 with me on a walk through the woods. After a minute or 15 I got some cramps in my hand. The diameter of the RC40 is bigger,
and the light is heavier. I suppose you really need the shoulder strap with this one.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> I do wonder if the RC40 is comfortable to hold in your hands for a long period. Diameter of the RC40 is 54mm, TK75 is 52,5mm.
> Last night I had the TK75 with me on a walk through the woods. After a minute or 15 I got some cramps in my hand. The diameter of the RC40 is bigger,
> and the light is heavier. I suppose you really need the shoulder strap with this one.



looking at Patriots pics, i dont think the RC40 batt tube is wider than TK75 batt tube. please check

Although, i would expected the RC40 to much thinner....

Edit: kj2, you could be right about the dimensions. Strange....


----------



## Grizzlyb

xed888 said:


> looking at Patriots pics, i dont think the RC40 batt tube is wider than TK75 batt tube. please check



+1
The battery pack of the RC40 should be thinner than the TK75 with 4x18650 battery's.
So the tube should be thinner, it also looks that way.

Possible that Patriot is the one who can shine his light on this 

edit:
he did,


Patriot said:


> As an example, the loaded TK75 pack won't fit into the battery tube of the RC40 because the TK75 batteries and carrier are too large in diameter. The tube therefore, of the RC40 is slightly smaller in diameter as well.


----------



## kj2

The diameter is different according Fenix.


----------



## Grizzlyb

On the TK75 Yes, thats not the problem.
Your measurement on the RC40, 54mm is probably wrong.?
Patriot has the RC40 and says it is smaller. To me it looks like he is correct in this.
But maybe it is an optical illusion, because the RC40 is longer???





Or the part of the hand grip is smaller but the max wideness of parts is a bit wider?

From measurement on the picture, the RC40 handgrip is 25.7mm and the TK75 26.9mm, so 1.2 mm smaller.
At full size that should be about 2 mm difference?


----------



## Chauncy

Patriot said:


> Some cropped shots of the larger photos. I left them in the same order for uniformity.



Those crops (back on Page 9) were really nice thanks for posting, well done and well matched crops great for comparison.


----------



## Patriot

kj2 said:


> I do wonder if the RC40 is comfortable to hold in your hands for a long period. Diameter of the RC40 is 54mm, TK75 is 52,5mm.
> Last night I had the TK75 with me on a walk through the woods. After a minute or 15 I got some cramps in my hand. The diameter of the RC40 is bigger,
> and the light is heavier. I suppose you really need the shoulder strap with this one.




I just measured exactly 52mm on the TK75 on the main portion of the handle. With the RC40 it actually depends how how you measure the handle. There are 6 flats on it with the widest portion measuring 50mm. From flat to flat sections it measures 48mm. At 1.310kg though, I think you'll get some hand craps regardless and probably sooner. Best use will be with a shoulder strap for longer carries.


----------



## tatasal

Hey Patriot,
Were you able to compare the TK70 to the RC40? Hotspot-wise, would the 70 fall in between that of the 75 and RC40?


----------



## Patriot

tatasal said:


> Hey Patriot,
> Were you able to compare the TK70 to the RC40? Hotspot-wise, would the 70 fall in between that of the 75 and RC40?




Yeah but it depends on what specification we're talking about "falling in." It's not as bright as the TK75 but but the throw is close to the RC40. It has the same head size as the RC40 but with three larger reflectors than the three used on the TK75 or four used on the RC40. It's really hard to describe without a picture but I'll probably be out tomorrow night getting beamshots. This time I'll likely focus on showing just the three fenix lights because I think it would be an awesome comparison.




Someone asked about a video review... that will be up on the launch date for the RC40 which is the 18th. It would have been up but we don't want any of the distributors to have a cow.


----------



## tatasal

Patriot said:


> Yeah but it depends on what specification we're talking about "falling in." It's not as bright as the TK75 but but the throw is close to the RC40. It has the same head size as the RC40 but with three larger reflectors than the three used on the TK75 or four used on the RC40. It's really hard to describe without a picture but I'll probably be out tomorrow night getting beamshots. This time I'll likely focus on showing just the three fenix lights because I think it would be an awesome comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked about a video review... that will be up on the launch date for the RC40 which is the 18th. It would have been up but we don't want any of the distributors to have a cow.



Oh excellent... I have been looking for a 'substantial, worthy' successor to the TK70 and that would be very revealing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hivoltage

How much and when will it hit stores.....sorry if it has already been answered. I scanned through all 10 pages and did not find it.


----------



## kj2

hivoltage said:


> How much and when will it hit stores.....sorry if it has already been answered. I scanned through all 10 pages and did not find it.



It ships end March, so stores will have it probably the second week of April.


----------



## RCLumens

To Patriot: Many thanks for posting these pics - and God love ya for having a kick *ss collection of lights. Out of them all - What's your take if you could have just one. And I mean that given any and all circumstances one could encounter. Cheers!! RC


----------



## Patriot

RCLumens said:


> To Patriot: Many thanks for posting these pics - and God love ya for having a kick *ss collection of lights. Out of them all - What's your take if you could have just one. And I mean that given any and all circumstances one could encounter. Cheers!! RC




You're welcome! It's probably too hard for me to answer. I'm a outdoors person and love to do video work while hiking, mountain biking and shooting. The small form factor and lightweight performance of the TM26 are hard to ignore for and all around light larger than a EDC. The PD32UE and Zebralight H600 are a couple of awesome task lights. The HIDs are in a class of their own for big light tasks but the convenience, run-time and closing performance of large format LED's makes them a logical choice for "field work" where all out throw isn't that important.


----------



## NorthernStar

Patriot said:


> Someone asked about a video review... that will be up on the launch date for the RC40 which is the 18th. It would have been up but we don't want any of the distributors to have a cow.



That makes sense. I look forward to watch the video review after the official release then. Hope to see the RC40 compared to the TK70 and the TK75 in it.

Now when looking at the specs in the advertisment for the RC40,i can now see that Fenix no longer use the term "burst mode" for the highest mode which was missleading. Like on all other Fenix lights the highest mode is now called Turbo mode which i think is better,causing less confusing regarding if it´s just a short burst effect or not. Maybe the burst mode was just a typo from the begining.:thinking:


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot said:


> You're welcome! It's probably too hard for me to answer. I'm a outdoors person and love to do video work while hiking, mountain biking and shooting. The small form factor and lightweight performance of the TM26 are hard to ignore for and all around light larger than a EDC. The PD32UE and Zebralight H600 are a couple of awesome task lights. The HIDs are in a class of their own for big light tasks but the convenience, run-time and closing performance of large format LED's makes them a logical choice for "field work" where all out throw isn't that important.



Patriot, you got pinned down to a tough question. 

I have a similar response...for outdoor, I love the Nitecore TM 26 and for indoor, or EDC, I love the Fenix PD 32 UE. 

Someone else summed things up for me about the high lumens: On a smaller light, we may not need 700 or 800 lumens, but it is nice to have if you need it. I love how the PD 32 UE works with its diffuser cap: perfect soft light for night time reading or checking on kids and pets.


----------



## bluemax_1

Awesome looking light. Very interested to see the TK70 vs 75 vs RC40 shootout.

And Patriot, what you said about battery packs vs individual cells makes perfect sense. I can just picture an Average Joe loading it up with any convenient 18650's handy with no knowledge of each cell's capacity or state of charge. With 6 x 18650's that's potentially a bomb waiting to go off.

Hopefully they'll keep the batt pack for upcoming models and upgrade the cells in them. Those Panasonic 3400's are really impressive. There used to be a time when folks stated that the 2600mAh cells had better Turbo runtimes than higher capacity cells because they held up better under higher draw. hkj's battery tests seem to indicate that well built batteries using the Panny cells (like the KeepPower 3400's) can handle high draw very well too. Maybe Fenix will start making packs with the 3400 cells.

Thanks for taking the time to provide the pics and comparisons. I look forward to the updates and shootouts.


Max


----------



## Swede74

More info on the RC40 now available on Fenix's website. (Unless it has already been mentioned, in which case I apologize)

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=84&tid=12&cid=1





> *Description*
> 
> RC40 features our exclusive RAPID SCAN BEAM to deliver an excellent combination of throw and overall coverage. A stunning 3500-lumen output is transformed into a 710-meter throw for long range identification and a 90 degree wide beam for maximum close-range coverage. Combined with advanced power solutions which enable extended periods of runtime for long-running task lighting, RC40 is THE CHOICE for field operations and more.
> 
> *Features*
> 
> · Uses Cree XM-L (U2) LED with a lifespan of 50000 hours
> · Tailored 7800mAh / 7.4V rechargeable Li-ion battery
> · 299mm (Length) x 54mm (Battery Tube Diameter) x 108mm(Head Diameter)
> · 1310-gram weight (including the battery)
> · Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness
> · Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
> · Dual switch on the head for fast and convenient operation
> · Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
> · Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
> · Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
> · Included accessories allow reliable 100V~240V AC and 12V car charging


----------



## bluemax_1

BTW, I see Fenix listing the candela as 126,000? The TK75 is 9x,000 right? And the TK70 140,000? I thought I saw someone else quoting the RC40 at 140k?


Max


----------



## Patriot

bluemax_1 said:


> BTW, I see Fenix listing the candela as 126,000? The TK75 is 9x,000 right? And the TK70 140,000? I thought I saw someone else quoting the RC40 at 140k?
> 
> 
> Max




The sample I received measured 131K lux so at least in this case the 126K lux seems conservative. Obviously, it's possible that their ANSI test equipment is more accurate than my own, allowing for a possible explanation for the difference. The TK70 that I tested comes in at a virtually identical 133K lux but there's a big difference in light output between them, of course.


----------



## bluemax_1

Patriot said:


> The sample I received measured 131K lux so at least in this case the 126K lux seems conservative. Obviously, it's possible that their ANSI test equipment is more accurate than my own, allowing for a possible explanation for the difference. The TK70 that I tested comes in at a virtually identical 133K lux but there's a big difference in light output between them, of course.



Cool, thanks for the info. It's good to know that the RC40 will at least match the TK70's throw and of course put out a lot more light overall.

You wouldn't happen to have access to an Olight X6 to compare would you?


Max


----------



## ernsanada

The price of the Fenix RC40 is $369.95. I saw the price on Fenix Outfitter's FB.


----------



## kj2

He says Burst mode, but Fenix clearly notes; Turbo-High-Med-Low-Eco mode. 
and that bezel looks more chrome in the video??
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=84&tid=12&cid=1#.UUgr5FfYiQI


----------



## xed888

Patriot said:


> Yeah but it depends on what specification we're talking about "falling in." It's not as bright as the TK75 but but the throw is close to the RC40. It has the same head size as the RC40 but with three larger reflectors than the three used on the TK75 or four used on the RC40. It's really hard to describe without a picture but I'll probably be out tomorrow night getting beamshots. This time I'll likely focus on showing just the three fenix lights because I think it would be an awesome comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked about a video review... that will be up on the launch date for the RC40 which is the 18th. It would have been up but we don't want any of the distributors to have a cow.



Still looking forward to your video review and beamshots, Patriot :wave:


----------



## Mr Floppy

Interesting that the video mentioned car accessories. I wonder if there a remote switch as a part of that? I would love to mount this to the roof of the car and turn it on remotely.


----------



## rjdriver

Looks Like a really nice light I may have to add one of these to my collection .....Dam So many choices right now with all these new lights


----------



## herosemblem

Going to enjoy watching the RC40 review Patriot36 just uploaded to the Tube. Thanks Patriot!


----------



## Patriot

herosemblem said:


> Going to enjoy watching the RC40 review Patriot36 just uploaded to the Tube. Thanks Patriot!




Thanks buddy! I just finished adding the annotations which always help to make things clearer. This is a really long review so I'm going to be posting a shorter review, separately recorded with some different and less detailed information. That will be up tomorrow and the 3rd video will be all beamshot and night ops. That video will go up on Sunday.

Here is the Fenix RC40 Full Desktop Review (Long) but it is very long winded so just a heads up.


----------



## kj2

Thank god  I first saw a Youtube video from FenixUS where I thought the bezel was really shiny but now seeing Patriot's video- and I like that colour bezel so much


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Thank god  I first saw a Youtube video from FenixUS where I thought the bezel was really shiny but now seeing Patriot's video- and I like that colour bezel so much



So you're buying one then?


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> So you're buying one then?



No.. Yes.. uhmmm no.. or yes  I don't know- lot of money (but I do get a lot of light :devil:


----------



## Grizzlyb

Good review Patriot.
Can't be to long for me .
The info was well worth listening to.
Now I will patiently wait for review nr 3 with the beam shots.


----------



## xed888

Patriot said:


> Here is the Fenix RC40 Full Desktop Review (Long) but it is very long winded so just a heads up.



Thanks for doing that Patriot! Really enjoyed it!


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> No.. Yes.. uhmmm no.. or yes  I don't know- lot of money (but I do get a lot of light :devil:



Thing is, I dont think this will replace my TK70... I wonder if anyone is able to turn a 2D tube for the TK70?


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Thing is, I dont think this will replace my TK70... I wonder if anyone is able to turn a 2D tube for the TK70?



Would be great if someone can do a comparison between the TK70, TK75 and RC40 (side-by-side beamshots)
I do think there isn't very much difference between the TK70 and RC40. Of course, the 1300lumens difference will be noticeable but throw and intensity are almost the same.
Both lights are great. TK70 has more length and weight but do think, if you already have a TK70- I don't see much reason to step over on-to the RC40.
RC40 saves you weight and length, and it's easier to charge- but it does empty your wallet  

- Although on weight. The RC40 is 1310 gram (with battery) and the TK70 is 769 gram (without batteries). Don't know how much a D-cell battery weights but weight of both lights can be close.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Would be great if someone can do a comparison between the TK70, TK75 and RC40 (side-by-side beamshots)



Patriot will have that by Sunday, I think.


----------



## kj2

Patriot has a good point about the battery of the RC40, against the battery-pack of the SR-series. The battery of the RC40 has to be cheaper because there are only batteries, and no flashlight body to it. 
Have emailed Fenix if it will be possible to buy a extra battery and how much the price will be.


----------



## NorthernStar

Me to also like the battery option that comes with the RC40. I like it more than the battery-pack that comes with the Olight SR series. I am almost 100% sure that Fenix will sell extra batteries to the RC40 separately.

I am also eager to see the video with beamshots of the RC40 compared to the TK70 and the TK75.

Btw, regarding the preview video of the Fenix RC40 it must have been a prototype sample that he showed there. He says Burst mode and i also think that the bezel looks more chrome like,but it´s probably a prototype that he is talking about that never went to production.


----------



## Grizzlyb

Northern Star

To be exact, 

At 12.50 Patriot specifically explains, that it is *NOT* a Burst mode, but a Turbo mode. 
Again from 32.00 on he starts talking about High mode and Turbo mode. (L1 Eco mode, L2. L3, L4 High mode, and L5 Turbo)

And the bezel was thought to be Stainless, but Fenix corrected that to be Aluminium.


----------



## kj2

ernsanada said:


> The price of the Fenix RC40 is $369.95. I saw the price on Fenix Outfitter's FB.



I hope more dealers, like ShaoloGear does, give a nice discount  if that happens, I might buy one  
And before I buy one, I really need to know if Fenix will keep supporting this battery for some years.


----------



## ShaoloGear

kj2 said:


> Patriot has a good point about the battery of the RC40, against the battery-pack of the SR-series. The battery of the RC40 has to be cheaper because there are only batteries, and no flashlight body to it.
> Have emailed Fenix if it will be possible to buy a extra battery and how much the price will be.



There's no mention in the price sheets yet for an extra battery, but since you can purchase every piece of the RC10/15 kits I can't imagine they won't. I don't think we'll see that info until the official release of the light though.


----------



## Patriot

kj2 said:


> Would be great if someone can do a comparison between the TK70, TK75 and RC40 (side-by-side beamshots)
> I do think there isn't very much difference between the TK70 and RC40. Of course, the 1300lumens difference will be noticeable but throw and intensity are almost the same.
> Both lights are great. TK70 has more length and weight but do think, if you already have a TK70- I don't see much reason to step over on-to the RC40.
> RC40 saves you weight and length, and it's easier to charge- but it does empty your wallet
> 
> - Although on weight. The RC40 is 1310 gram (with battery) and the TK70 is 769 gram (without batteries). Don't know how much a D-cell battery weights but weight of both lights can be close.





The shorter desktop review video will be up in an hour. Video beamshots will be up tomorrow minus the TK70 that had a switch malfunction 1/3 of the way through testing. I guess it lived up to it's reputation as the fenix light with the highest warranty return rate. Every manufacturer has one I guess. The differences between the three fenix lights weren't huge but the TK70 often seemed like the under performer of the group, despite its good throw. You could just really tell it was short in lumen output compared to the other two. 

The weight of the RC40 is 2.88lbs and the weight of the TK70 was 3.08lbs with Tenergy's.


----------



## NorthernStar

Grizzlyb,

i know that Patriot clearly says that the RC40 has a turbo mode. I just noted that in the preview video Peter from open air brands had a prototype of the RC40 that differs from the one now in production.




Patriot said:


> The shorter desktop review video will be up in an hour. Video beamshots will be up tomorrow minus the TK70 that had a switch malfunction 1/3 of the way through testing. I guess it lived up to it's reputation as the fenix light with the highest warranty return rate. Every manufacturer has one I guess. The differences between the three fenix lights weren't huge but the TK70 often seemed like the under performer of the group, despite its good throw. You could just really tell it was short in lumen output compared to the other two.
> 
> The weight of the RC40 is 2.88lbs and the weight of the TK70 was 3.08lbs with Tenergy's.



I did not know that the TK70 was known for switch malfunction and that it had such high warranty return ratings.


----------



## kj2

Patriot said:


> The weight of the RC40 is 2.88lbs and the weight of the TK70 was 3.08lbs with Tenergy's.



So that's about 1306grams for the RC40 and 1397grams for the TK70. Only 91grams difference, not much on such big light. (knowing that the TK70 is quite longer)


----------



## Patriot

kj2 said:


> So that's about 1306grams for the RC40 and 1397grams for the TK75. Only 91grams difference, not much on such big light. (knowing that the TK75 is quite longer)



I think you mean the TK70, but yes not a huge difference other than length.


----------



## kj2

Patriot said:


> I think you mean the TK70, but yes not a huge difference other than length.



Typo indeed  it's still early for me


----------



## Grizzlyb

NorthernStar said:


> Grizzlyb,
> i know that Patriot clearly says that the RC40 has a turbo mode. I just noted that in the preview video Peter from open air brands had a prototype of the RC40 that differs from the one now in production.



Aha, OK, We where all discussing the Patriot review, 
And I didn't notice that with "He" You where talking about the a review that Peter gave.
Thanks, cleared.


----------



## RCLumens

Awesome Review Patriot! RC40 looks awesome - Will be looking for some beamshot comparisons when you have a chance. Also, may PM you regarding your knowledge of HID's in particular polarions....!


----------



## Patriot

RCLumens said:


> Awesome Review Patriot! RC40 looks awesome - Will be looking for some beamshot comparisons when you have a chance. Also, may PM you regarding your knowledge of HID's in particular polarions....!



Thanks RC. They'll be up late this evening or early AM. Yeah, no problem on the HID stuff. I'll help where I can. You can also post in the Polarion threads in the HID section because I'm a bit slow getting to PM's at times.


----------



## Patriot

RC40 Video Beamshots at 100 Meters.....


----------



## kj2

woooowww! major turn-off for me. Just got a answer from Fenix. They won't sell the RC40 battery separately. If the flashlight expire their warranty you can buy one from the distributor. 
Price of the battery depends on the distributor.


----------



## herosemblem

Awesome comparison video, Patriot. 
The thing that stood out most in the video was the color rendition of difference between the LEDs and HID lamp. 
What also struck me was (on video anyway) the lack of flower petal beam profile on the TK75. My TK75 has a very pronounced flower petal effect due to the overlapping reflector design. It is visible at 5 meters and 500 meters...at all distances, really. It doesn't bother me one bit, though. I'm just curious if your TK75 also has this effect, because it certainly doesn't appear to on video. Thanks again for the great comparo videos!


----------



## makapuu

Thanks again for video reviews Patriot, very enjoyable and informative.
I like your easy going style, reminds me of Marshall from goinggear. 
I should be getting my TM26 tomorrow.
Batteries are already charged up, hope it's a nice night to play.


----------



## BVH

Thanks Paul! I still enjoy keeping one eye on the current best throwing LED's available. But just one! Both eyes are reserved for the king of throwers - HID Short Arcs!


----------



## BelgianEvo

How will the RC40 perform compared to the FF4?


----------



## Patriot

BelgianEvo said:


> How will the RC40 perform compared to the FF4?



Less throw and output than FF4.


----------



## BelgianEvo

Patriot said:


> Less throw and output than FF4.



Okay thanks.
But the RC40 will not mind it that you switch it on/off couple of times a minute i guess.....while the FF4 is HID, and i've always been told that HID bulbs don't like it when they are switched on/off couple of times/minute.


----------



## BVH

Paul, you're not on the list for the FF4? I'd think you'd want it as a reference in all your comparisons?


----------



## Patriot

BVH said:


> Thanks Paul! I still enjoy keeping one eye on the current best throwing LED's available. But just one! Both eyes are reserved for the king of throwers - HID Short Arcs!
> 
> Paul, you're not on the list for the FF4? I'd think you'd want it as a reference in all your comparisons?




Sure thing Bob! It's kinda fun watching things progress and getting the chance to test out the newest stuff. Nothing else like those short arc lamps buddy!

I've become kinda a little more "practical" with regards to my light purchases lately and thinning out the stuff I don't use. The 4x18650 HID's just go through cells so fast, especially at 60W...lol. I was thinking that I could always borrow one from somebody for a comparison shoot out but who knows, my name could always show up.


----------



## Patriot

herosemblem said:


> Awesome comparison video, Patriot.
> The thing that stood out most in the video was the color rendition of difference between the LEDs and HID lamp.
> What also struck me was (on video anyway) the lack of flower petal beam profile on the TK75. My TK75 has a very pronounced flower petal effect due to the overlapping reflector design. It is visible at 5 meters and 500 meters...at all distances, really. It doesn't bother me one bit, though. I'm just curious if your TK75 also has this effect, because it certainly doesn't appear to on video. Thanks again for the great comparo videos!



Yeah, the CRI for 4300K HID is quite good! The petal effect is really only noticed a few inches away or in the spill beam in front of my feel. I never notice it until I see the video or pictures later. They all have the same beams but the petals are very dim compared to the hot spot. 



makapuu said:


> Thanks again for video reviews Patriot, very enjoyable and informative.
> I like your easy going style, reminds me of Marshall from goinggear.
> I should be getting my TM26 tomorrow.
> Batteries are already charged up, hope it's a nice night to play.



Very kind makapuu, I appreciate that! Well, you saw the performance of that light in the beamshots. It's a really amazing small format spotlight. I'm pretty sure you're going to love it!



> BelgianEVO
> Okay thanks.
> But the RC40 will not mind it that you switch it on/off couple of times a minute i guess.....while the FF4 is HID, and i've always been told that HID bulbs don't like it when they are switched on/off couple of times/minute.



Yep, you can turn the RC40 or any LED light on and off as fast as you like. Some HID's are sensitive to being switched on and off too quickly and some aren't, as you saw from the video with the Polarion. I doubt the FF4 will be very picky since it's over driven and shouldn't have any problem evaporating the salts in the lamp quickly.


----------



## NorthernStar

Excellent video,Patriot! :thumbsup:

Now i am completely sold on the RC40. I am also very impressed with the TM26 beam wich has as it looks like at the video, tons of floodlight. In some ways i am more impressed of the TM26 than the RC40 but the significant shorter burntime at highest mode and it´s stepdown in effect feature at turbo mode after 5 minutes makes the RC40 the premium choice.

I´d like to see longdistance video beamshots of the RC40 at maybe 500 meters range at an open field,so one can realy see it´s fully longdistance potential,preferably with the TK75 and the SR95 in comparison.


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> woooowww! major turn-off for me. Just got a answer from Fenix. They won't sell the RC40 battery separately. If the flashlight expire their warranty you can buy one from the distributor.
> Price of the battery depends on the distributor.



Update; Fenix hasn't decided yet if they will sell the battery separately. It may depends on what the market/customers wants.


----------



## bluemax_1

kj2 said:


> Update; Fenix hasn't decided yet if they will sell the battery separately. It may depends on what the market/customers wants.



Well that's pretty silly. Why wouldn't customers want to be able to purchase additional (or updated) battery packs? One good way to ensure that the sales of this light suffer is to make sure separate battery packs are NOT available. "Here you go folks, our newest brightest light. And when the light runs out of juice, you've got a nice club until you can charge it for a few hours. We at Fenix, believe we have a great flashlight, BUT we advise you to carry other lights along with this one. Oh yeah, and when the battery pack eventually gives out, SURPRISE, you're going to have to buy another flashlight!".


Max


----------



## xed888

bluemax_1 said:


> Well that's pretty silly. Why wouldn't customers want to be able to purchase additional (or updated) battery packs? One good way to ensure that the sales of this light suffer is to make sure separate battery packs are NOT available. "Here you go folks, our newest brightest light. And when the light runs out of juice, you've got a nice club until you can charge it for a few hours. We at Fenix, believe we have a great flashlight, BUT we advise you to carry other lights along with this one. Oh yeah, and when the battery pack eventually gives out, SURPRISE, you're going to have to buy another flashlight!".
> 
> 
> Max



we need to hold Fenix to ransom by saying no to RC40 until batt packs are available! 

http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/fenix-rc40-rechargeable-torch.html


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> we need to take Fenix hostage by saying no to RC40 until batt packs are available!



First I need to know how Fenix will continue with this battery-pack. If they start using it as Olight does, then I might consider the RC40 
Want to be sure that I can still power it on 4-6(or even 10) years from now.


----------



## rjdriver

kj2 said:


> First I need to know how Fenix will continue with this battery-pack. If they start using it as Olight does, then I might consider the RC40
> Want to be sure that I can still power it on 4-6(or even 10) years from now.


That is the only thing holding me back right now too......


----------



## Patriot

kj2 said:


> Update; Fenix hasn't decided yet if they will sell the battery separately. It may depends on what the market/customers wants.



I imagine there is some kind of misunderstanding or translation issue or secretarial misinformation happening here. I don't have the feeling that Fenix would intro this light without a battery plan for it. My guess is that in a few weeks when the light goes on sale, dealers will also be able to order separate batteries with them as well. If I'm wrong, it would certainly be a blunder on Fenix's part but I don't believe yet that Fenix hasn't decided if they're going to make them available or not. That sounds like a classic mistranslation.


----------



## kj2

Patriot said:


> I imagine there is some kind of misunderstanding or translation issue or secretarial misinformation happening here. I don't have the feeling that Fenix would intro this light without a battery plan for it. My guess is that in a few weeks when the light goes on sale, dealers will also be able to order separate batteries with them as well. If I'm wrong, it would certainly be a blunder on Fenix's part but I don't believe yet that Fenix hasn't decided if they're going to make them available or not. That sounds like a classic mistranslation.



Answer that I got: "I have confirmed this again: Fenix hasn't made the final decision about whether to sell the RC40 battery at present. It may depend on the need of our customers and the response of the market."
I also think Fenix will come with this battery a few weeks after release of the RC40. But for now, they don't. ​


----------



## xed888

Seeing as hkequipment now has the RC40 in stock, could someone please post TK70 vs RC40 beamshots? Thanks!


----------



## DENGOH

xed888 said:


> Seeing as hkequipment now has the RC40 in stock, could someone please post TK70 vs RC40 beamshots? Thanks!


+1


----------



## DENGOH

kj2 said:


> Answer that I got: "I have confirmed this again: Fenix hasn't made the final decision about whether to sell the RC40 battery at present. It may depend on the need of our customers and the response of the market."
> I also think Fenix will come with this battery a few weeks after release of the RC40. But for now, they don't. ​


What were they thinking? Just do what Olight is doing for their SR9x and X6, sell the spare. Do they want to compete in the high end flashlight market?


----------



## celler

DENGOH said:


> What were they thinking? Just do what Olight is doing for their SR9x and X6, sell the spare. Do they want to compete in the high end flashlight market?



So long as the battery is available from the OEM (as indicated above), I really don't care whether Fenix sells it or not. I have no problem going directly to the source which are often cheaper. If Fenix gets enough requests and makes sufficient referrals on the spare battery, they are smart enough to see the lost revenue and will carry the battery.


----------



## PapaLumen

$454 in the UK


----------



## PhatPhil

Nothing wrong with importing from HK or US


----------



## ernsanada

From the Fenix thread on CPFMP,

"Update on the RC40. Fenix has reported they are now working on a label for the RC40 charger, which is needed to pass customs clearance. So we have a delay but are confident this will be resolve soon. China is now on holiday through April 7. Hopefully, when they return they will have some good news for us."


----------



## tatasal

RC40 at HKe is $295 shipped.. currently the lowest?


----------



## kj2

tatasal said:


> RC40 at HKe is $295 shipped.. currently the lowest?



I see it there for 369,95


----------



## tatasal

kj2 said:


> I see it there for 369,95



That's the gross price. Ask Stanley thru Email.


----------



## Patriot

ernsanada said:


> From the Fenix thread on CPFMP,
> 
> "Update on the RC40. Fenix has reported they are now working on a label for the RC40 charger, which is needed to pass customs clearance. So we have a delay but are confident this will be resolve soon. China is now on holiday through April 7. Hopefully, when they return they will have some good news for us."



I heard that the battery or charger wasn't UL certified so Fenix had to wait on shipping it until that happens. Some kind of oversight I guess. I'm really eager for this light to ship so that we can all share in the excitement. It's a great light!


----------



## hikingman

Question for Patriot:

I was looking at info about the Fenix RC15 in this new series and it mentioned a lockout function:

"Lockout Function: To prevent accidental activation, just turn on the light and hold the power switch for 2 seconds to lock it"

Does the RC40 have this too? Sorry, if this has been addresses and I missed it. I didn't see it in your video. 
This is something the TK75 sorely needs!

Dave


----------



## Patriot

hikingman said:


> "Lockout Function: To prevent accidental activation, just turn on the light and hold the power switch for 2 seconds to lock it"
> 
> Does the RC40 have this too? Sorry, if this has been addresses and I missed it. I didn't see it in your video.
> This is something the TK75 sorely needs!
> 
> Dave





No lockout mode on the RC40 Dave.


----------



## Lips

hikingman said:


> Question for Patriot:
> 
> I was looking at info about the Fenix RC15 in this new series and it mentioned a lockout function:
> 
> "Lockout Function: To prevent accidental activation, just turn on the light and hold the power switch for 2 seconds to lock it"
> 
> Does the RC40 have this too? Sorry, if this has been addresses and I missed it. I didn't see it in your video.
> This is something the TK75 sorely needs!
> 
> Dave





Patriot said:


> No lockout mode on the RC40 Dave.




Dave, I think Fenix is heading on the fool-proof and saying!

"here ya, hope you know what you're doing!"




j/k


----------



## hikingman

Sometimes I start off on a walk well before there is a need for the light, so I stuff it into my pack or whatever I have. The TK75 gets turned on frequently as it's stuffed into a pack. So it makes me unscrew the tail cap til it's about to fall off. Or just carry it in my hand all the time. To me it's a sign of thinking about the "real world" when a manufacturer sees this type of situation arising and has a solution for it. All flashlights should have an effective lockout function that can be quickly reversed. I shouldn't have to baby it into a pack or partially disassemble it just to keep it from turning on! The TM11 has a nifty lockout function, just to name one. 

Dave


----------



## Patriot

hikingman said:


> Sometimes I start off on a walk well before there is a need for the light, so I stuff it into my pack or whatever I have. The TK75 gets turned on frequently as it's stuffed into a pack. So it makes me unscrew the tail cap til it's about to fall off. Or just carry it in my hand all the time. To me it's a sign of thinking about the "real world" when a manufacturer sees this type of situation arising and has a solution for it. All flashlights should have an effective lockout function that can be quickly reversed. I shouldn't have to baby it into a pack or partially disassemble it just to keep it from turning on! The TM11 has a nifty lockout function, just to name one.
> 
> Dave



For the the purpose of carrying the light in a pack or gear bag, I would agree. It's not really a safety issue of course but it's really annoying when you go to use your light and the battery is partially depleted or dead. I happen to really like the TM11 lockout but as you probably already know it's the only Nitecore light to use that style of lockout. I think the lockout function on the TM15 TM26 EA4 EA8 and others is silly. All it takes is a couple of seconds of constant pressure to activate the switch, something that could easily happen in a backpack.


----------



## DENGOH

Looks like I need to skip RC40 if Fenix doesn't think lock out function is necessary.


----------



## Patriot

DENGOH said:


> Looks like I need to skip RC40 if Fenix doesn't think lock out function is necessary.



I don't know what to tell ya bud, other than to point out that the big Olight's don't have lockout and I don't think you brought that up in the SR95UT thread. Neither does the TK75 have lockout, or the TK35 and TK70 which I think you already own. It didn't seem to stop you on those lights but you're the boss so you'll have to make your own call on that one.


----------



## hikingman

Patriot,

After seeing your excellent RC40 video and comment about keeping both it and the TK75, I'm curious how you intent to use them. I'm intending to get the big boy myself and use it as my big "gun" in my personal arsonal - a super brite and floody light. But not for hiking except possibly when I take long walks late at night on nearby city streets. I think I will then unload the Tk75 and find even lighter lights for the long walks I take in secure locations (and most of those places are more confined than your desert landscapes which I'm familiar with). Not sure yet about that cuz I still think the TK75 is an excellent unit. Maybe I'm thinking too far ahead and need to use the RC40 a little, and hope I don't find it too heavy!

Dave


----------



## Patriot

Dave, thank you! 

I'll probably keep using the RC40 as a "tactical" light of sorts where mobility isn't critical. I've got it squared away with an 'over the neck' sling, (a simple rig that I've used on the SR90 and Polarions) and it will be a shooting activities light, home and property light, and vehicle light for trips and city driving. One of the things I enjoying doing is exploring some of the lave tube caves that we have here as we'll. Since the RC40 doesn't weigh a lot it's been working out just fine for these things because I'm not holding the weight of the light with my hand. It feels like a feather compared to the other lights I've used with that method.

The TK75 has been a short trip backpacking light where throw is really important. Many of the overnight desert hikes that I do within 30 miles of my home are perfect for the TK75. The throw is nice to be able to see hillsides and ridges. It gives me the extra throw and lumen punch that I can't get from the EA4, EA8 or even the TM26, well throw anyhow. For me, the light really isn't a 'survival' item, it's an enjoyment enhancement item. It's great to hike the terrain and be able to see the desert colors and animals. The TK75 gives me the ability to video wildlife at night time while still being relatively compact and light. This is something that I'll never use the RC40 for unless it's from me vehicle. 

One the other end of the spectrum the TM26 is perhaps my favorite multi-LED walking, hiking light. It's small, super compact and incredibly bright. When I'm walking and exploring the flatter terrain areas right near my house, I don't need hundreds of yards of throw. Although you can still light up a powerline tower and 200-300 yards with the TM26, it's really great for the typical working range of the desert brush out to 100 meters or so. The wide angle beam is friendly to the eyes and doesn't typically blind me with a hot spot unless I get it too close.

So, there's an example of three different lights and what's interesting is that after initial testing, finding out what the light does best, I don't really cross over these lights into the arena of another light. The TM26 is always the bright walking light. The TK75 is the desert foothills backpack light and the RC40 has been shooting and car light. I've got two fresh action stories relating to the RC40, both happening during the same night. I'll post about it later as I think you guys will have a chuckle.


----------



## kj2

RC40 now available at my dealer. Hard to not buy one 

If I look at the pics, on my dealer site, Fenix has done a good job on that shoulder-strap


----------



## Grizzlyb

Patriot said:


> I've got two fresh action stories relating to the RC40, both happening during the same night. I'll post about it later as I think you guys will have a chuckle.



Hit me


----------



## hikingman

Hi Patriot,

Thanks much for your rundown on the 3 lights that are currently covering the waterfront for you when out hiking (though you don't have much water down there). It is very interesting to me to see that, with your open spaces and distant views, you are using multiple LED lights that are pretty floody in nature. We have not had until recently that lovely luxury of both throw and flood so generously provided by a single tool. And VERY generously provided by the RC40. But I can understand why you would want good foreground coverage just in case you and a Western Diamondback are on a collision course. No DEFT-X in your future?

Given that I'm older than you (with 15,000+ miles of hiking already) I am finding the diameter of the flashlight handle an important factor for me if I'm having to hold it for long periods of time. For example, the TK75 handle (52mm I believe you measured) is just about all I would be comfortable with and fortunately the RC40 is less. At that, I can't quite wrap my hand around those tubes, but enough for a good arthritic grip! So I am going to also get one of the new rechargeable EagleTac MX25L2 lights with 37mm diameter handles and see how I like it.

The TM26 is doubtless a beauty of a light, but the main strike against it for me is an inabilty to place a diffuser in front of it, something easily done with the EagleTac (using an Olight SR50/51 diffuser).

One more point: even though I may be an "enthusiast" flashlight user, I don't mind new technology coming along and giving me a hand at charging. I wouldn't mind at all switching completely to lights that have proprietary packs and built in charging. In fact, if this trend continues, I would imagine Fenix building a TK75 like light along the lines of the RC15 & 40.

Dave


----------



## Patriot

Grizzlyb said:


> Hit me




Ok, I might short hand the beginning a bit but here it goes...

I'm at the park with my brother and his son who's 8 years if age. I had all the "big gun" lights and was out there taking some beam shots and needed my brother's assistance downrange with on the radios. He had a video camera and was recording the scene illumination at the target. We pretty much finished up but I promised my Nephew that he could shine all of the lights across the park. As we're doing that a bunch of kids in a truck started blaring XXX rated material over a VERY capable sound or speaker system. It was obvious they where geared up and did this sort of thing regularly. My brother and I cringed because of his son hearing the expletives coming from the vehicle on the road only 50 yards away. We figured they'd stop in a few seconds but they didn't. At this point I don't even know if they saw us because it's pretty dark and surrounded by trees. I yelled one time, "HEY...WE'VE GOT KID'S OVER HERE" then it seemed to get louder. I just happened pick up the RC40 because it was the closest of the big lights to me and it was already on turbo from the beamshots. I held it over my shoulder and clicked the forward switch! All we saw was three bright white faces in the cab and the sound playing through the speakers stopped immediately. The driver stepped on the gas and tried to make the first right turn on a side street but cut completely over the sidewalk corner and easement buffer. We suspected that they had either been drinking or were so focused on the light that he turned 6-8 feet too early. I'm sure it did wonders for his alignment considering how hard he hit the curbing. As they started down the side street, moving directly away from us, still recovering and trying to figure out who we were, I hit them with the strobe and they floored it, driving away. My brother was ticked off but started to chuckle over the magnitude of their reaction to the light. We were both a little bit pissed off over the incident but it was a satisfying stop to the rudeness.

After that we stopped an McDonald's and picked up some sunday's for the rest of the family. I dropped them off and started back to my house. I was only a mile from home and traveling at a good pace when I caught a faint image of something in the road about 6 feet off the ground. It almost looked like a blowing piece of sheet steel, at least that was my brain's first interpretation. My first instinct was to turn the wheel hard left, lightly brake and perform a lane change avoidance maneuver but as my headlights panned left it looked like the object was going across the whole road, which was the equivalent of four lanes wide, even though it's only a two lane road. At this time I aimed as far left as possible and had the ABS active at all four corners. This all went down in about a 2 sec snapshot of time and I narrowly drove under the object. I'm a very bold driver and have a short history of track driving and karting on closed courses. I don't really get too rattled behind the wheel after a "close call." It's quite normal for me to enjoy some hard g-forces in any direction while behind the wheel, but this one really got my attention. During that final second passing under the object, when everything slows down and the eyes are focused, my brain figured out that it was clear sheet plastic stretched across the road. A second after that I realized it was intentionally rigged there. Since I never came to a complete stop I went about 200 yards further to the first left turn. There was a dude behind me in a black tahoe which was about 8-10 car lengths behind me and he took evasive action as well. He followed me into the left street but by that time I had already made it to the back of my SUV and was opening my Pelican case. The guy in the Tahoe was obviously shaken and said "what was that!" I replied, "it was someone playing a prank, stretching something across the road." He saw my big black light and asked if I was a cop. I replied no, but call the Sheriff! I jumped back in my vehicle and quickly turning around opened the sunroof. As soon as I turned right on the main street I lit up the road with RC40 from about 175 yards back and three figures that were squatting behind the bushes jumped to their feet scrambling for their bikes and skateboards. I could see I wasn't dealing with hardened dirtbags as they were trying to get away. They started to run down the sidewalk because everything to their right was desert and everything to the left, roadway. I held down the power button and kicked on the strobe and the two youngest kids froze in their tracks. The biggest kid went to push off on his skateboard and stepped on the right front wheel stopping the board and he went flying into a creosote bush. By the time I flew out the drivers door with the headlights and RC40 on them. They all started apologizing and trying to talk their way out. They were asking me if I was going to arrest them...lol. I avoided the question, just saying "that would be determined later" and to "sit down on the sidewalk and shut up." I was also taking video with my iphone during the whole thing.

As I'm standing there with the three of them sitting on sidewalk, I see a role of plastic food wrap, the object that with the light bouncing off looked like a solid object. They also had a ball yellow yarn which they were presumably doing the same thing with. I know a little something about skateboards because I ride longboards for fitness training and was a skater when I was a kid. I got to looking at the biggest kid's board, who was 15 and rhetorically asked, is that a Loaded Dervish? (the name and model of the board). The kid answered yeah and asked how I knew that. I just told him that I knew a lot. He was even more surprised when I told him that I knew who he was and were he lived. His eyes got huge! I had seen this guy several time riding that board out in front of his house when I was out riding my mountain bike. I always notice what kind of longboards people are riding and made the mental link of where I had seen him and the board before. It turns out he lives about 5 blocks away from where I live. 30 seconds had passed and the the guy in the Tahoe caught up with wife or girlfriend in the car and said the cops are on their way. I know that the cops are pretty slow to respond out there so I told the kids to go home but to expect a visit. I called the sheriff back and told him the kids were gone but he could stop by and talk to me. He did and I told him where the house was and he went and took care of the rest. As far as I know, they just got the fear of god put into them but there was no follow up calls to me. The kids were all pretty alarmed by the whole thing and I suspect they won't try that prank again. It's pretty dangerous and I was thinking to myself, gosh, what if someone "less comfortable" behind the wheel had encountered that, freaked out and swerved into a telephone pole or yanked the wheel and rolled. It would have been terribly traumatic for a lot of drivers out there...like my mother or sister in law with kids in the car.

In any case, it was a really strange evening with both of those events happening within an hour of each other and the RC40 being the key player in both of them. I guess it could have been any of the "big guns" but the RC40's strobe was instrumental both times, conveying some kind of authority or power over the subject. I was especially surprised to see how easy it was to find all three kids tucked behind the bushes from almost 200 yards away. It was like there was nowhere to run, nowhere to hide. 

....and that was my little bit of excitement last week.


----------



## DENGOH

Patriot said:


> I don't know what to tell ya bud, other than to point out that the big Olight's don't have lockout and I don't think you brought that up in the SR95UT thread. Neither does the TK75 have lockout, or the TK35 and TK70 which I think you already own. It didn't seem to stop you on those lights but you're the boss so you'll have to make your own call on that one.


Patriot, I have TK70 and SR95S UT, both of them have lock out feature. TK70 just need to turn the battery tail cap half turn as it is anodized thread. While SR95S UT needs to cycle low to high 3 times by pressing on button. I am not being hostile about RC40. One of the reasons I didn't buy TK75 is the missing lock out feature. You are right about TK35 that I bought when I was a beginner and really attracted to the design of TK35, now I wish TK35 has lock out feature. To me, it is basic feature for high end flashlight.


----------



## hikingman

Looks like the RC40 is the John Wayne of flashlights. Pretty soon it'll be breaking up some bar fights...nice storys!


----------



## Patriot

DENGOH said:


> Patriot, I have TK70 and SR95S UT, both of them have lock out feature. TK70 just need to turn the battery tail cap half turn as it is anodized thread. While SR95S UT needs to cycle low to high 3 times by pressing on button. I am not being hostile about RC40. One of the reasons I didn't buy TK75 is the missing lock out feature. You are right about TK35 that I bought when I was a beginner and really attracted to the design of TK35, now I wish TK35 has lock out feature. To me, it is basic feature for high end flashlight.




Oh gosh, I know that you weren't being hostile. We're just talking buddy.  I like the RC40 but I've got no horse in this race.

I don't really consider loosening the tailcap a lockout "feature" but you can do the same thing with the RC40 if that helps. You've educated me about the SR95S UT because I didn't know it had that capability. Thanks for sharing that. 

As case against ineffective lockouts, the EA4, EC2 and EA1 all get turned on regardless of being locked out. Due to the fact that some manufacturers add a lockout as a feature but don't do their homework to understand how a good lockout works, I'm a little bit critical of some of them. I think the best lockout ever was the original TM11. All it takes is for 3 seconds of steady pressure to activate all the others.


----------



## Patriot

hikingman said:


> Looks like the RC40 is the John Wayne of flashlights. Pretty soon it'll be breaking up some bar fights...nice storys!



Haha!! Next we'll start hearing those Chuck Norris jokes applied to the RC40.


----------



## DENGOH

Patriot said:


> Oh gosh, I know that you weren't being hostile. We're just talking buddy.  I like the RC40 but I've not no horse in this race.
> 
> I don't really consider loosening the tailcap a lockout "feature" but you can do the same thing with the RC40 if that helps. You've educated me about the SR95S UT because I didn't know it had that capability. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> As case against ineffective lockouts, the EA4, EC2 and EA1 all get turned on regardless of being locked out. Due to the fact that some manufacturers add a lockout as a feature but don't do their homework to understand how a good lockout works, I'm a little bit critical of some of them. I think the best lockout ever was the original TM11. All it takes is for 3 seconds of steady pressure to activate all the others.



Patriot, are you saying RC40 can be locked out with half a turn or so? That I consider a acceptable lock out feature, as long as it doesn't require me to turn it so loose until almost coming out.
I agreed with you. EA4 drained my NIMH to 0v. What a lousy lock out.


----------



## bluemax_1

Patriot, those are some amusing experiences. Luckily, you happened to encounter the pranksters before a motorcyclist did.



hikingman said:


> Looks like the RC40 is the John Wayne of flashlights. Pretty soon it'll be breaking up some bar fights...nice storys!


Big bright lights can easily break up bar fights, or potential bar fights. Back in the day when I used to moonlight as a bouncer in a club, I carried 'the bat', the nickname folks gave to the 6 D-cell MagLite. If I saw anything about to go down, I'd walk up, flash the light twice and just say, "Is there a problem?" And that would usually put a halt to it.


Max


----------



## tatasal

I am getting one if Fenix comes up with an (R)C40 but has battery-carrier like the TK75. I'm not comfortable with proprietary battery pack lights.


----------



## DENGOH

bluemax_1 said:


> Patriot, those are some amusing experiences. Luckily, you happened to encounter the pranksters before a motorcyclist did.
> 
> 
> Big bright lights can easily break up bar fights, or potential bar fights. Back in the day when I used to moonlight as a bouncer in a club, I carried 'the bat', the nickname folks gave to the 6 D-cell MagLite. If I saw anything about to go down, I'd walk up, flash the light twice and just say, "Is there a problem?" And that would usually put a halt to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max



A Guy With Bright Flashlight At Night == Guard == Law Enforcer
But I have never shined my light at people or stranger.


----------



## DENGOH

tatasal said:


> I am getting one if Fenix comes up with an (R)C40 but has battery-carrier like the TK75. I'm not comfortable with proprietary battery pack lights.


I am ok with it as long as there are spare available when I need to buy them. It is more convenient for me to charge and carry. If proprietary battery failed, then I will just salvage those good 18650 in it. But I haven't heard any proprietary battery failure story yet.


----------



## Grizzlyb

Patriot said:


> ....and that was my little bit of excitement last week.



:devil: Great story's Patriot,

That "little bit" excitement is probably more than many here have in a year 
Give nice inside in what these lights could be used for in real live situations that can happen to anyone.

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Patriot

DENGOH said:


> Patriot, are you saying RC40 can be locked out with half a turn or so? That I consider a acceptable lock out feature, as long as it doesn't require me to turn it so loose until almost coming out.
> I agreed with you. EA4 drained my NIMH to 0v. What a lousy lock out.



No, it's more than 1/2 turn but the same thing applied to the TK70 that I borrowed. It didn't lock out with half a turn either. They're both between a turn and a turn 1/2. Since the RC40 requires 4 full turns to remove the tail cap, it's not "almost coming out."

The point is, if you are only going to purchase lights that have electronic lockout features that work well, or mechanical lock outs that only require 1/2 turn, you're going to be very limited with regards to currently manufactured flashlights.





> Grizzlyb
> :devil: Great story's Patriot,




Thanks mate! You talked me into getting it done earlier that later.


----------



## hikingman

Hey, we could all go on strike and "lockout" the flashlight companies until they all developed good lockout features

The added bonus would be that CPF members would all be richer:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## Grizzlyb

I wonder why the RC40 is not equiped with the same charger system as the RC10 and RC15. 
Those are great for locking the light in the holder in your car. Now it is roling around and hanging on a wire?


----------



## hikingman

It is maddening when a so-called "series" of lights, like the RC10,15, and 40 are supposed to be, end up not having consistent interfaces or charging systems or lockout features, etc. I imagine the sheer size of the 40 precluded using the same charging docks.


----------



## DENGOH

Patriot said:


> No, it's more than 1/2 turn but the same thing applied to the TK70 that I borrowed. It didn't lock out with half a turn either. They're both between a turn and a turn 1/2. Since the RC40 requires 4 full turns to remove the tail cap, it's not "almost coming out."
> 
> The point is, if you are only going to purchase lights that have electronic lockout features that work well, or mechanical lock outs that only require 1/2 turn, you're going to be very limited with regards to currently manufactured flashlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate! You talked me into getting it done earlier that later.



I am sure TK70 needs only half turn as it is designed this way, actually 1/8 to 1/4 turn will lock it out, 1/2 turn just to be safe. Unless your borrowed TK70 anodized thread is worn off and make contact with the battery tube. Half a turn, it will disconnect the ground contact and TK70 can't be switched on at all. I am talking about tail cap. Thanks for pointing out RC40 has mechanical lock out feature either. But from your point of view, do you think it is designed this way or it is just coincident that it works.


----------



## DENGOH

Grizzlyb said:


> I wonder why the RC40 is not equiped with the same charger system as the RC10 and RC15.
> Those are great for locking the light in the holder in your car. Now it is roling around and hanging on a wire?


Maybe not many are buying RC10 or RC15, and RC40 is bigger size. Not easy to have similar size of holder.


----------



## hikingman

Well, it looks like everyone has died waiting for this beast! Any concrete news as to when Fenix can sell one?


----------



## kj2

hikingman said:


> Well, it looks like everyone has died waiting for this beast! Any concrete news as to when Fenix can sell one?



FenixOutfitters has it on the way to them.


----------



## Chris762

I (FirstHandSurvival) have them coming in Monday. "CPFRC40" gets you 8% off...

If the above is not allowed to be posted mods can remove...

Anyways they are just getting in the country (US) tomorrow.


----------



## Patriot

I sure am looking forward to other CPFers getting there hands on these! Hopefully it won't be much longer.


----------



## Grizzlyb

Hope to get mine in before weekend.


----------



## Patriot

Grizzlyb said:


> Hope to get mine in before weekend.




Fantastic! Perhaps tomorrow or Friday you'll get it! I'm very eager to hear another CPFer's reaction to the RC40 because I'm pretty impressed with it. I would also add that the strobe is pretty devastating, especially the lower of the two frequencies, which I know is important to you as well. Perhaps you'll demo it on some of the other guys in your team and tell us their reactions to it.


----------



## bluemax_1

Patriot said:


> Fantastic! Perhaps tomorrow or Friday you'll get it! I'm very eager to hear another CPFer's reaction to the RC40 because I'm pretty impressed with it. I would also add that the strobe is pretty devastating, especially the lower of the two frequencies, which I know is important to you as well. Perhaps you'll demo it on some of the other guys in your team and tell us their reactions to it.


LOL, getting strobed with a 130,000cd light? That wouldn't be fun at all for the victim. Definitely wouldn't do it from close range.

Max


----------



## Grizzlyb

Patriot said:


> Fantastic! Perhaps tomorrow or Friday you'll get it! I'm very eager to hear another CPFer's reaction to the RC40 because I'm pretty impressed with it. I would also add that the strobe is pretty devastating, especially the lower of the two frequencies, which I know is important to you as well. Perhaps you'll demo it on some of the other guys in your team and tell us their reactions to it.



I'll be able to work with the Strobe, with (against:devil: ) some members of our team, on Monday or Thuesday.
We will start at a "safe" distance, and see what is to be learned from it.


----------



## Grizzlyb

It arrived.
I made a short video of the unboxing of my RC40. Not the quality of Patriot or others, but. . .



It comes with a 12v charger, so I need to fabricate a holder clamp for in my car.


----------



## hikingman

grizzlyb - I see that you have the TK75 too. Have you also put that one up againsts your team?

Dave


----------



## hikingman

Grizzlyb said:


> It comes with a 12v charger, so I need to fabricate a holder clamp for in my car.



Isn't the front seat big enough


----------



## Patriot

Great unboxing Grizz! The video quality is great and so is your English! Really outstanding job. I'll be eager to get your impressions of it in the police training role.


----------



## Grizzlyb

hikingman said:


> Isn't the front seat big enough



 ahum, thats where the Lady Grizzly sits, and You don't want to angry the Lady now, won't you. 
Really, trust me, you don't.

The team has had an encounter with the TK75. 
To close and You feel the warmth. It is like a solarium. 
Funny, but not very tactical indoors. Specially when working with your team. 
The hole room lights up. 
Outdoors it has better uses, even in some cases tactical use.
But only as long as you had the light already in your hand. 
Big lights are not very handy to walk around with in our profession.

Edit:

What?, No dear, the Hikingman didn't make a fool of You, . . . . .

No, I don't know where he lives . . . . .
Yes, he is sorry, he didn't know it was Your seat,

No, ehhh, yes of coarse I will tell him, 
Yes I believe him, 

He said he was sorry. . . . .Yes, goodnight dear, I'll sleep on the couch then? 
ok, goodnight.


----------



## hikingman

My sincerest apologies to Lady Grizzly - almost lost my head over that one!

I live in redwoods of California, where the last "real" grizzly was shot in 1916...


----------



## Grizzlyb

hikingman said:


> My sincerest apologies to Lady Grizzly - almost lost my head over that one!



Accepted, 
pffff just in time, I can sleep upstairs now, thanks mate.


----------



## hikingman

Hooray, the RC40 just arrived at my dealer and it's ordered Don't know yet when I'll get it but hopefully by Tuesday or Wed!


----------



## Grizzlyb

Great news, . . .do you have a car?:devil:


----------



## hikingman

Yeah, a small SUV with custom cabinets in rear to hold and hide my cameras and flashlights. Can't use my front seat since it will turn off my side airbags:devil:


----------



## Grizzlyb

hikingman said:


> I live in redwoods of California, where the last "real" grizzly was shot in 1916...


Yeah, But I am still on your flag






Back to the RC40 congrats mate, best light so far.


----------



## hikingman

That's the reason the foot of flagpoles here are so "messy"


----------



## hikingman

"Best so far" is wonderful news. I will be using it in both dense forest, and open areas like marshes and estuaries along the coast for the most part, but the streets will see action too. We have a wealth of local hiking trails that I enjoy walking at night on, where city lights don't quite add enough light. However, sadly, these places often have homeless and other mostly harmless people there. You can "bump" into someone when you least expect it. A good light is a good friend at these moments.


----------



## Patriot

hikingman said:


> Yeah, a small SUV with custom cabinets in rear to hold and hide my cameras and flashlights. Can't use my front seat since it will turn off my side airbags:devil:




Those seat airbag sensors are typically set to 20lbs by the manufactures. I think you'll be ok, if we're talking about the same thing.


----------



## Infinite Zero

I handled one today for a few minutes at my local dealer. It's very impressive, but a little too big for me to reasonably justify it's cost. 

I did get an RC15 though. Can't walk away empty-handed.


----------



## FlashlightNewb

I thought some of my other hobbies got expensive. I think my gf would kill me if I spent $200 on a light. I reckon I'll find out for sure.


----------



## hikingman

Patriot said:


> Those seat airbag sensors are typically set to 20lbs by the manufactures. I think you'll be ok, if we're talking about the same thing.



LOL I was semi kidding about how big the light is but also a little about my policy of holding out the front seat for something a bit more attractive than a flashlight However, on its initial journey to the outdoors, I'll bestow the RC40 the honors of riding "shotgun":devil:

Patriot, I wll also have fun comparing it to another neat light I just picked up - the Eagletac MX25L2 w/SST-90 LED (non turbo head). I am very impressed with the performance and interface. Plus, and I alluded to this earlier, the battery tube is narrower in diameter and that makes it very easy to grasp and carry. I'll create a custom lanyard for the RC40 I think.

Dave


----------



## ShaoloGear

Infinite Zero said:


> I handled one today for a few minutes at my local dealer. It's very impressive, but a little too big for me to reasonably justify it's cost.
> 
> I did get an RC15 though. Can't walk away empty-handed.



I'm giving him 3-6 weeks... and he'll come back and say he bought one.


----------



## PhillyAnt

I guess you can only charge the battery while it is in the flashlight? Can anyone confirm that? It would be nice to have an extra battery pack but be able to charge it without placing it in the flashlight. It would be great if they made some kind of portable charger for these.

By the way, Thanks Patriot for all you do here. I have been a reading these forums for a few months and your reviews and knowledge have been very helpful. Right now I own only Fenix lights. I have the LD20, PD32UE, TK40 and I just sold my TK75 as I plan on getting this RC40. I own them just for pleasure basically although I do volunteer work with my local police and fire dept so I get to use them for that as well. I have these lights more for the "Oooooh Ahhhhhh Wow!" factor lol. I really love the PD32UE. What a great little light! I think I have all my needs covered with what I have. Is there any "must have" light that you recommend? Also have you ever played around with lasers? I have been thinking about buying a higher powered laser and am looking for a reputable place to get it from.

Thanks!

-Anthony


----------



## Grizzlyb

FlashlightNewb said:


> I thought some of my other hobbies got expensive. I think my gf would kill me if I spent $200 on a light. I reckon I'll find out for sure.



Pffff, I build a classical guitar for my hobby, I thought wood was cheap , I can buy several RC40's before my guitar is ready to play.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8PJFf_tZmw


----------



## hikingman

Very cool video grizz - looks to me like all the folks on your other thread about tactical strobing wanting you to publish...looks like they have some competition in the form of a guitar making hobby:devil:

Good luck on all your ventures!

Dave


----------



## hikingman

PhillyAnt said:


> I guess you can only charge the battery while it is in the flashlight? Can anyone confirm that? It would be nice to have an extra battery pack but be able to charge it without placing it in the flashlight. It would be great if they made some kind of portable charger for these.




Just got mine todayand can certainly confirm the battery must be charged in the light. I do not see the logic of an external charger in this case.

It's broad daylight now so all I can say is it's a beast but with good balance and grip and I can actually grip it better by tiny amount than the TK75, to which I have added one extender so I am using 8 Eagletak 3100mAh batteries. I can't yet say I prefer the arrangement of the 2 switches vs. the TK75's 2 switches, which are much more raised; in a tactical emergency situation, they probably would be much easier to find and press than on the RC40. Time will tell.

I have already created a small carry lanyard for it and will make a far superior carry strap for it than the narrow Fenix strap that comes with it.

As Patriot has shown very well in his excellent review video, the light comes well packed in a plastic case with all the necessary accessories. The battery came fully charged or nearly so since all 4 battery charge indicators come on. I don't intend to run any tests...I'm just gonna start using and enjoying it


----------



## PhillyAnt

hikingman said:


> Just got mine todayand can certainly confirm the battery must be charged in the light. I do not see the logic of an external charger in this case.
> 
> It's broad daylight now so all I can say is it's a beast but with good balance and grip and I can actually grip it better by tiny amount than the TK75, to which I have added one extender so I am using 8 Eagletak 3100mAh batteries. I can't yet say I prefer the arrangement of the 2 switches vs. the TK75's 2 switches, which are much more raised; in a tactical emergency situation, they probably would be much easier to find and press than on the RC40. Time will tell.
> 
> I have already created a small carry lanyard for it and will make a far superior carry strap for it than the narrow Fenix strap that comes with it.
> 
> As Patriot as shown very well in his excellent review video, the light comes well packed in a plastic case with all the necessary accessories. The battery came fully charged or nearly so since all 4 battery charge indicators come on. I don't intend to run any tests...I'm just gonna start using and enjoying it



I really want to buy this thing. I am debating back and forth in my head whether I want to get this or the Nitecore TM26. I love the punch of the TM26 in that little size and it would be great to have something so small but I also want the throw to be impressive. I am leaning towards getting both! haha no... I think I am probably going to go with the RC40. The reason I was hoping for an external charger was just so I could keep the light in the car and be able to charge a spare at home. Its not a big deal. More of a convenience thing.


----------



## hikingman

It does come with 12v car adaptor if that helps in your decision making. Otherwise your two choices are completely different lights in all other respects except, perhaps, initial output in lumens. I had a TM11 once and it was a wall of light in the near view. I assume the TM26 follows that philosophy and Patriot has video reviews on it. The RC40 is a "wall" further away. Throw wall vs. near wall. The mass of the RC40 means less or no stepdown, but the TM26 will step down quite quickly by comparison. Then there is size and weight: they are in different worlds there. Frankly, in most of my walking/hiking I wouldn't conceive of taking the RC40 with me. But for short walks in more "iffy" areas, where 126,000cd's and 3,500 lumens would make a difference, it will be with me. Much of the time, with city lights and the moon with me, I have NO light on, or my headlamp and/or flashlights are at their lowest output. But I want a couple lights in my arsenal that are monster power houses and with the TK75 and RC40, I think I found them.

Remember, I just got the RC40 and it has yet to see the dark. I doubt I'll be disappointed.:devil:

Dave


----------



## hivoltage

It's dark now!!!!


----------



## hikingman

hivoltage said:


> It's dark now!!!!



Not on the West Coast


----------



## hikingman

Unfortunately, I am unable to take a long evening walk in an open spaces area tonight, and am left with a yard with at least 100 feet to a hedge and large hardwood. It is clear the foreground isn't as intensely bright as say a TM11 would create, but frankly I'm amazed as to how well both the TK75 & RC40 light up the near field. Still not super dark outside, but the xtra 900 lumens of the RC40 are quite obvious. There are differences between the TK75 and RC40 in the nearfield but the spill coverage is much the same. Indoors out to 30+ feet the RC40 is mostly different in that the 4 LED lobes are more obvious than the TK75's 3 LED beam. And brighter obviously. The TK75 has a slightly "creamier" white beam than the RC40 too, but the RC40 is very nice. I do not like really cool white beams.

Though I had wanted to do more with my new toy, I clearly know that when I want this much power at hand it will do the job. I can also see that the TK75 does not disappoint when comparing them, except for absolute brightness.

The RC40 charging system is a clear plus to me compared to handling 4 to 8 individual batteries. I just hope long term reliability will be as good.


----------



## Chris762

Got some in today. All I can say is well done!

The overall feel of the light is great, well balanced. For me the grip on the tube is plenty aggressive and does not feel like its going to slip.

I am also glad they coated the front bezel, as initially it was similar to the TK75, but slightly more shiny.


----------



## ernsanada

I just received my Fenix RC40.


----------



## Patriot

It's really exciting for me to hear about these making it into CPFer's hands finally. It really is a tremendously performing LED light and I usually have it in the car when I leave the house it night. My area has a lot of open desert and I often get to light up critters at night. I use it like an HID light but am able to turn it on for a quick sweep while driving and then shut it off again. I must have done that 20 times on the way home from family this evening.



Great pictures Ernsanada! I think we posted at the same time, so I wanted to congratulate you on the light. I'm always curious to hear what people think of the initial performance. I think it's a pretty amazing searchlight!


----------



## ernsanada

Patriot said:


> It's really exciting for me to hear about these making it into CPFer's hands finally. It really is a tremendously performing LED light and I usually have it in the car when I leave the house it night. My area has a lot of open desert and I often get to light up critters at night. I use it like an HID light but am able to turn it on for a quick sweep while driving and then shut it off again. I must have done that 20 times on the way home from family this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures Ernsanada! I think we posted at the same time, so I wanted to congratulate you on the light. I'm always curious to hear what people think of the initial performance. I think it's a pretty amazing searchlight!



I just received my light at 8:00 PM tonight. 

I'm charging it up the RC40 to take some beam shots vs the Fenix TK70. I don't know how long it's going to take for the RC40 to charge fully. My Fenix TK70 batteries are fully charged. 

I don't have a Fenix TK75 because I was waiting for the RC40 to come out.


----------



## ernsanada

These are beam shots of the Fenix RC40 vs the Fenix TK70.

Both lights are fully charged.

The Fenix RC40 is using the supplied Fenix ARB-L3 Rechargeable LI-ION Battery 7.4V, 7800mAh Battery.

The Fenix TK70 is using 4 Tenergy Premium 10,000mAh NI-MH Rechargeable Batteries.

As you can see there is some ambient light from the security lights at the condo I live at. I moved from the apartment some of you maybe familiar with from previous beam shots I have done.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Left, Fenix RC40, Right Fenix TK70







-------------------------------------------------------------------

Fenix RC40 @ 87'






Fenix TK70 @ 87'






Fenix RC40 @ 143' (Gate) @ 246' (Apt Wall)






Fenix TK70 @ 143' (Gate) @ 246' (Apt Wall)


----------



## tatasal

Very, very nice photos


----------



## kj2

Thanks for the photos 
Looking at the first two pics. The TK70 is much whiter than the RC40.


----------



## hikingman

All my recently purchased lights seem less cool (bluish white) and have a more "creamy" white tint. My RC40 seems to be more totally neutral than my TK75 by a very slight amount.

Crazy circumstances for me in that I've had to baby sit a friends two dogs and I can't get out so this amazing new light can't go walking with me just yet!

Dave


----------



## hikingman

Here are 2 photos:

RC40, TK75 (with 1 extention), Eagletac MX25L2, Thrunite TN31, Eagletac GX25L2 and 4Sevens S-12
The Eagletac MX25L2 is very easy to hold because battery tube width allows my hand a better & more comfortable grip. Custom lanyards will assist carrying the larger lights.







Close up view of RC40 and TK75 and their 2 switches:





Far easier to find and feel the TK75 switches and far easier to accidentally activate the light (though I say this without having used the RC40 in the field yet, so this is admittedly a gut feeling).

Dave


----------



## PhillyAnt

I don't appreciate all this harassment! You are really making it hard for me to resist! lol


----------



## herosemblem

Wow. I knew the RC40 head was larger than the TK75 head, but hikingman's photos really illustrate the difference. The RC40 head is a beast!


----------



## Mike9028

After extensive research, Order Placed


----------



## DENGOH

Wow, from picture above, RC40 head is bigger than TK70. That is nice!


----------



## ernsanada

Fenix RC40




]


----------



## regulation

Great photos, I can feel the power already when seeing this 4 leds beast big head!!!


----------



## tatasal

I'm trying to find an RC40 with a good price. Below is doingoutdoor.com's quote to me: 

[FONT=宋体]$260 for RC40, shipping cost excluded.[/FONT]
because it's more than 2kg, it must be shipped via EMS. 
$35 To most of countries of Asia ($17 to Singapore)
$55 To Canada and Australia
$50 To most of countries of Euro
$65 To Russia

Anyone here knows a better price? Thanks


----------



## PhillyAnt

I wouldn't trust them. Their "Contact Us" link is dead. For the price, it seems fishy to me.


----------



## tatasal

kj2 said:


> You can't post someones email-address here. For what I know, that isn't allowed.



It is his Paypal account name too. That email address was listed by Bill himself on the 'other' forum.


----------



## tatasal

Hey Kj2,

Do you think the RC40 is a worthy successor to the TK70?


----------



## kj2

tatasal said:


> Hey Kj2,
> 
> Do you think the RC40 is a worthy successor to the TK70?



I do think so. But, if prefer to use my own batteries. So I would like the light even more if you can choose between your own batts or a battery-pack. I do hope you can buy a new battery-pack for this light in 2-5 years from now.


----------



## tatasal

kj2 said:


> I do think so. But, if prefer to use my own batteries. So I would like the light even more if you can choose between your own batts or a battery-pack. I do hope you can buy a new battery-pack for this light in 2-5 years from now.



I hope they come out with an (R)C40 but with a TK75-type battery-carrier.


----------



## kj2

tatasal said:


> I hope they come out with an (R)C40 but with a TK75-type battery-carrier.



Would be even better if they machined the body right in-to a battery-holder  just like Nitecore and Eagletac does


----------



## DENGOH

kj2 said:


> Would be even better if they machined the body right in-to a battery-holder  just like Nitecore and Eagletac does



Like EA4 or EA8 but with 18650 batteries? That is ok but I prefer Zebralight S6330 way.


----------



## kj2

DENGOH said:


> Like EA4 or EA8 but with 18650 batteries? That is ok but I prefer Zebralight S6330 way.



Zebra some nice work on that light  but think the way Nitecore and Eagletac does it, is easier to insert the batteries.


----------



## tatasal

kj2 said:


> Zebra some nice work on that light  but think the way Nitecore and Eagletac does it, is easier to insert the batteries.



At $295 shipped to my country the RC40 is not bad at all, considering its quality, with cells and original charger already. However, I'm the type who enjoys choosing my cells and experimenting with my hobby charger, etc. 

Yeah, easier to insert batteries, do away with battery-carriers . Perhaps a TK 80 coming up?


----------



## kj2

tatasal said:


> At $295 shipped to my country the RC40 is not bad at all, considering its quality, with cells and original charger already. However, I'm the type who enjoys choosing my cells and experimenting with my hobby charger, etc.
> Yeah, easier to insert batteries, do away with battery-carriers . Perhaps a TK 80 coming up?



TK80? could be possible 
Am wondering what ever happened with the TK52? http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Fenix-E50-TK22-and-TK75/page4&highlight=TK52 post #94
and http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=12438

I won't buy the RC40 because Fenix can't say- if the battery-pack is still available 2-3 or 5 years from now.


----------



## hikingman

kj2 said:


> I won't buy the RC40 because Fenix can't say- if the battery-pack is still available 2-3 or 5 years from now.



I would be stunned if they didn't offer spare batteries and, indeed, come out with more models based on the RC40 concept. The RC40 is a major assault on the Olight SR series (90, 91,92 & 95) and an important difference to me is that Fenix doesn't have to keep the same battery size. It's a winner. Unlike Olight, which has the same battery handle across 4 models, Fenix could come out with a TK75 like light and other sizes utilizing the same charging system the RC40 has, but not have to keep the same sized handle. I sold my TK75 just because I prefer the built in charging systems that are coming out now and they are evolving and improving. My Eagletac MX25L2 is another example. 

Dave


----------



## hivoltage

OK....so how does this compare to the TK75? Is it just a bit brighter...does it blow it away....not much difference...more flood...more throw....more both? I have a TK75 and not sure to order this or not. But I do like bright lights!!!


----------



## n2deep

hivoltage said:


> OK....so how does this compare to the TK75? Is it just a bit brighter...does it blow it away....not much difference...more flood...more throw....more both? I have a TK75 and not sure to order this or not. But I do like bright lights!!!



I would like to know as well......


----------



## hikingman

Well, having just sold my TK75, I'm already having to go by memory, but I'd say the RC40 is noticeably brighter and the main beam reaches further out there. It's impressive. But I was surprised that by and large the overall spill didn't seem significantly different. And that might be an illusion due to how much brighter the RC40 is and has you "wowing" over that power. I suggest you watch Patriot's video comparing several lights to the RC40 and the TK75 is one of them. I wanted to own one monster powerful light and the RC40 is indeed that. Walking last night with it in real dark for the first time, I was in awe. And I like the integrated charging system rather than 4 batteries, etc. The RC40 has bigger head to handle heat. I ran the TK75 for 20 minutes once and it was super hot (RC40 gets hot too however). So the TK75 became more expendable as a result of its design than its performance. My TK75 had a creamier tint beam than my RC40 which seems ever so slightly whiter but YMMV. I like the 5 levels of the RC40 to the TK75's 4. But beware that the RC40 is much heavier and longer. Tradeoffs everywhere!


----------



## StriderSMF

Patriot said:


> Fantastic! Perhaps tomorrow or Friday you'll get it! I'm very eager to hear another CPFer's reaction to the RC40 because I'm pretty impressed with it. I would also add that the strobe is pretty devastating, especially the lower of the two frequencies, which I know is important to you as well. Perhaps you'll demo it on some of the other guys in your team and tell us their reactions to it.



Patriot i just asked you a simple question on one of you videos about feet or yards and got blocked for it, your way to sensitive man i was a long time sub and if you go back in the vids you will see i always supported you what a let down.:thumbsdow


----------



## hikingman

As a followup to my post #452 I would like to add that the RC40 is the first light I have owned that not only has a good amount of foreground spill but is so bright in the center area of the beam that, as far away as I can see well and clearly, the brightness is quite amazing (obviously I can't quantify it). In otherwords, if something as small as, say, an adult racoon was a 100 yards from me, it would be lit well enough for me to see it providing it didn't blend into whatever was right behind it. Most of the time anything more than 2 football fields laid end to end away, can start to get pretty indistinct in real world situations. Familiarity with the territory and size of objects you are looking at at night makes a difference too.

So I completely agree with commenters more experienced than I (Patriot and Selfbuilt to name 2) that, given the distances these lights are claiming to reach, that we can't really identify much, if anything, that far away. I can't see 7 to 9 football fields away at night and unless it was a major geographic feature I was aiming the light at, everything would be too small to discern. Back 60 millions years there were some sizeable critters around:devil: So Patriot has suggested we take a manufacturer's claims of throw in yards as being more realistically feet in terms of making out objects. I agree :thumbsup: but YMMV (I noticed StriderSMF mentioned feet and yards which is what reminded me of this point I wanted to make). So the RC40 projects out brightly to distances I can see well and the TK75 would fall just short of being able to do the same. Very hard to quantify again I'm afraid.

I still don't prefer a light like the RC40 (even at its lower settings) for near view use because the difference in spill and hot spot intensity is distracting. I prefer a diffused beam for that.

Dave


----------



## Patriot

n2deep said:


> I would like to know as well......



I made a video to help show the differences between the TK75 and RC40.



StriderSMF said:


> Patriot i just asked you a simple question on one of you videos about feet or yards and got blocked for it, your way to sensitive man i was a long time sub and if you go back in the vids you will see i always supported you what a let down.:thumbsdow



You're unblocked Strider. When I couldn't see any account statistics I figured it was just someone trolling. Yes, it's 100 meters.



> hikingman
> So I completely agree with commenters more experienced than I (Patriot and Selfbuilt to name 2) that, given the distances these lights are claiming to reach, that we can't really identify much, if anything, that far away. I can't see 7 to 9 football fields away at night and unless it was a major geographic feature I was aiming the light at, everything would be too small to discern. Back 60 millions years there were some sizeable critters around:devil: So Patriot has suggested we take a manufacturer's claims of throw in yards as being more realistically feet in terms of making out objects. I agree :thumbsup: but YMMV (I noticed StriderSMF mentioned feet and yards which is what reminded me of this point I wanted to make). So the RC40 projects out brightly to distances I can see well and the TK75 would fall just short of being able to do the same. Very hard to quantify again I'm afraid.





Having been downrange of my commonly tested lights including the RC40, I would agree with the manufacture's throw data but like you stated, it's not the kind of light that's very useful from the user's perspective. There are always exceptions but the more particulates in the air, the more light pollution or sky lighting, the smaller and dimmer the target, the capable the stated light seems to be at attaining the ANSI throw number. For example, I can see a power line tower at 600 yards with the RC40 but cut that to about 200 yards or 600 feet to find a human or deer sized target depending on terrain clutter and contrast. Might someone still be able to see deer at 300-400 yards on open ground? Of course, but the 1/3 beam usefulness rule still works really well across the board.


----------



## StriderSMF

Patriot said:


> I made a video to help show the differences between the TK75 and RC40.
> 
> 
> 
> You're unblocked Strider. When I couldn't see any account statistics I figured it was just someone trolling. Yes, it's 100 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having been downrange of my commonly tested lights including the RC40, I would agree with the manufacture's throw data but like you stated, it's not the kind of light that's very useful from the user's perspective. There are always exceptions but the more particulates in the air, the more light pollution or sky lighting, the smaller and dimmer the target, the capable the stated light seems to be at attaining the ANSI throw number. For example, I can see a power line tower at 600 yards with the RC40 but cut that to about 200 yards or 600 feet to find a human or deer sized target depending on terrain clutter and contrast. Might someone still be able to see deer at 300-400 yards on open ground? Of course, but the 1/3 beam usefulness rule still works really well across the board.



Thanks Patriot i should have worded it differently and it did sound a little jerky im not that eloquent lol :thumbsup:


----------



## dwminer

Well, guess I'll have to order one. And as soon as I do, someone will come out with a 4200-4500 lumen. Wlll it ever end?
Dave


----------



## StriderSMF

dwminer said:


> Well, guess I'll have to order one. And as soon as I do, someone will come out with a 4200-4500 lumen. Wlll it ever end?
> Dave



at some point i fear the government will step in and say nothing over 5000 lumens for civilians, I hope not.


----------



## Patriot

> Thanks Patriot i should have worded it differently and it did sound a little jerky im not that eloquent lol :thumbsup:



No worries and thanks for letting me know! Sorry for not realizing who you were.



StriderSMF said:


> at some point i fear the government will step in and say nothing over 5000 lumens for civilians, I hope not.



I with ya there and hope not also. Judging by the track record of law makers, I imagine that it's just a matter of time before some bureaucrat turns their attention to production lights. I think it's already been proposed somewhere but I don't remember the details. Of course, a small group of CPFer's will fight to enjoy our hobby without infringement while joe sixpack say's, "who needs a light over 5000 lumens anyhow?" LOL. We can only hope not 




As a follow up report. I've been using that paracord sling on my RC40 and find myself using it for general things a lot more than my TK75. I still turn to the TK75 if I have need for a pack light with throw but the RC40 is great for throwing in the passenger seat if I'm out and about while it's dark. Even though the size is substantial, I think that the weight of a light is a more concerning factor. Since the RC40 is lighter than my HID's and SR90, I typically reach for it when I need something that falls into the searchlight category. 

After having owned the light for a while, I think the switches should have been rubberized and that they need about double the tension. I say this because I still find the switches difficult to locate by feel and in shifting my grip or picking up the light, it's easy to accidentally activate the RC40. Apart from this I don't really have any complaints.


----------



## bluemax_1

Patriot said:


> After having owned the light for a while, I think the switches should have been rubberized and that they need about double the tension. I say this because I still find the switches difficult to locate by feel and in shifting my grip or picking up the light, it's easy to accidentally activate the RC40. Apart from this I don't really have any complaints.



I wonder why they changed the switches from the kind they've been using in the TK41/75/70 etc. Those rubber switches were really easy to find by feel (even with gloves on) and seemed to work just fine.


Max


----------



## Labrador72

In what way did they change the switches? From the pictures I have seen online the switches look very similar to those on the TK41!


----------



## Patriot

> bluemax_1;4195925]I wonder why they changed the switches from the kind they've been using in the TK41/75/70 etc. Those rubber switches were really easy to find by feel (even with gloves on) and seemed to work just fine.



I'm not sure but I think it had something to do with perceived durability, that perhaps the rubber wouldn't be up to the task of a heavy duty tactical light, thus they switched to the metal buttons. It even caused Fenix a problem in the prototype where they had a issue with the buttons themselves rusting and they had to plate them something to prevent that from happening.

Here is a partial email that I sent to Fenix after doing my review: 

1) The switches are a little bit hard to feel, especially with a glove on. The first time that I had to use the light under stress the switch wasn't easy to locate by feel. If they were rubberized and raised, not unlike the TK70/75 it would make it much more intuitive. Increasing the pressure required to activate would be wise also since I found it easy to active unintentionally with regular handling, as in the desktop reviews. According to my trigger scale the switches activate at about .8 - 1.0lbs with focused pressure. A light this size should have switches that activate at 5.8 lbs of pressure or about 2x the weight of the light itself. 





Labrador72 said:


> In what way did they change the switches? From the pictures I have seen online the switches look very similar to those on the TK41!


----------



## Vege-Taco

Well, after reading reviews and shopping around I decided to pick up one of these. Found one online for $324.95. That's a lot of money for a flashlight, but I need (ok, want) a really bright flashlight for around the house and yard.

Can't wait to try it out! 

Shawn


----------



## Labrador72

Thanks Patriot! :thumbsup:
I had looked at the pictures of a TK75 instead of the RC40... I´d better go take another aspirin: not my best day!


----------



## Patriot

Labrador72 said:


> Thanks Patriot! :thumbsup:
> I had looked at the pictures of a TK75 instead of the RC40... I´d better go take another aspirin: not my best day!



You and me both! My allergies were already kicking my butt, then I fed my fish some bloodworms and must have rubbed my eye. It's all swollen now. It happened once last year but I didn't put the two together. I guess there's something in there that I react to.


----------



## hikingman

Patriot,

Hope you feel better soon! Did you also tell Fenix they needed a lockout routine? I agree about buttons hard to find. I end up holding the RC40 more in my hand (even when it's not on) whereas I'd stuff TK75 in pack, so maybe because of that I'm not setting it off accidentally as much.

Dave


----------



## PhillyAnt

I found someone selling this on Amazon in a package deal for $389.95 with a few extra lights. I know that its a little higher than the $369 that its going for and I do see other options on Amazon for getting it at the $369 price but I wanted your opinion if spending $20 extra to get those other 3 lights is worth it. I know I see the Olight selling for around $40 on its own. I like ordering from Amazon because I can put it on my card and get it with deferred financing and free 2 day delivery as a prime member. Your thoughts?

*FENIX RC40 Rechargeable 3500 Lumen Cree XM-L U2 LED Flashlight/ Searchlight with Car / Home charger 
Olight S10 320 Lumen LED flashlight, 
black Smith & Wesson LED CaraBeamer Clip Light 
EdisonBright 3-in-1 Keychain Laser Pointer, UV Light & LED Light
*


----------



## Patriot

Seems like a very good deal! Both of those are decent lights.


----------



## Mike9028

My RC40 just arrived a short time ago and all I can say is WOW. This light is wicked. I became dizzy from beaming the 3500 lumens with strobe against my wall and had to lay down for a few just to regain myself. I usually can handle strobe too. Hopefully, it was just a fluke and won't prevent me from using this feature. The brightness on this light is incredible even during the daylight hours. I can't wait for the sun to set. I'm in awe


----------



## KILLER_K

Just in time, since I have worn the new off my TK75. I'm going to have to get a second job just to buy flashlights now.


----------



## PhillyAnt

Well I ordered it. It will be here on Saturday. Why do I like wasting money on things that I don't need? lol

I am seriously only getting this for the cool factor. I owned the TK75 but I returned it because I was unhappy with how short the turbo mode was on it. Maybe it was a defective light but even with a full charge it would last about 20 seconds and then step down. I really hope this light is a better experience for me. Please help me feel better about making this purchase 

On another note, I really want to buy a laser. Nothing too powerful. I am thinking anywhere from 50-100mw. I am scared to get anything bigger. I have looked through the laser forums but I was wondering if any of you had experience with lasers? Ive always had the smaller powered ones. I want to order it from a reliable source.


----------



## myst999

PhillyAnt said:


> Well I ordered it. It will be here on Saturday. Why do I like wasting money on things that I don't need? lol
> 
> I am seriously only getting this for the cool factor. I owned the TK75 but I returned it because I was unhappy with how short the turbo mode was on it. Maybe it was a defective light but even with a full charge it would last about 20 seconds and then step down. I really hope this light is a better experience for me. Please help me feel better about making this purchase
> 
> On another note, I really want to buy a laser. Nothing too powerful. I am thinking anywhere from 50-100mw. I am scared to get anything bigger. I have looked through the laser forums but I was wondering if any of you had experience with lasers? Ive always had the smaller powered ones. I want to order it from a reliable source.



Yes, you definitely had a defective TK75 or you are using batteries that can't handle the high drain of Turbo mode. Which batteries do you have? The same thing will probably happen with the RC40 if the batteries are at fault.


----------



## PhillyAnt

myst999 said:


> Yes, you definitely had a defective TK75 or you are using batteries that can't handle the high drain of Turbo mode. Which batteries do you have? The same thing will probably happen with the RC40 if the batteries are at fault.



The Fenix ARB-L2 18650 batteries came in the package deal I purchased from Amazon (EdisonBright). Since then I purchased a few Orbtronic 3400 18650s but I don't own the TK 75 anymore to try them in it. I am kinda glad I returned it because it made me feel better about spending the money on this light. If I still had the TK75 I would probably think harder about spending so much on a light that is a little bit more powerful.


----------



## myst999

PhillyAnt said:


> The Fenix ARB-L2 18650 batteries came in the package deal I purchased from Amazon (EdisonBright). Since then I purchased a few Orbtronic 3400 18650s but I don't own the TK 75 anymore to try them in it. I am kinda glad I returned it because it made me feel better about spending the money on this light. If I still had the TK75 I would probably think harder about spending so much on a light that is a little bit more powerful.



Well, I'm sure that you'll be happy with the RC40 as long as the larger size versus the TK75 is not an issue. Anyway, I had forgotten that the RC40 comes with it's own battery pack so you'll be using that not your own batteries. Enjoy your new powerhouse!


----------



## PhillyAnt

Holy Crapola! This friggin thing is bright! Like unbelievably bright. I don't remember my TK75 being as bright as this. Totally worth wasting my money on! I am so happy I purchased this light!

I was bored so I made a video. A different kind of video lol...


----------



## The_Driver




----------



## PhillyAnt

Here are a bunch of pics of how it came packaged and what was included when I ordered it from Amazon. I spent $389 and I got it in 1 day and they included the Olight S10 and a few other toys. I could have gotten it for $369 but I wanted the Olight.


----------



## Sway

_You're gonna need a bigger boat........_


----------



## Kabible

That's clever using a partial paper towel roll for perspective.


----------



## PhillyAnt

Kabible said:


> That's clever using a partial paper towel roll for perspective.



Thanks!


----------



## Patriot

Great pictures! You must be pretty excited to have it in your possession!


----------



## hikingman

Was just out on a 2+ mile walk and I carried the RC40. I made a lanyard that loops tightly inside the space between the rear 2 heat sinks and runs to the rear of the light. It is sized perfectly so my hand slips under and then over the lanyard in such a way that most of the light's weight is borne by the top of my wrist and/or the underside of my palm.

The first picture shows the lanyard:






And the second shows me holding light.






In use in the field, the paracord over the top of my arm is closer to my wrist than shows here, but the results are very comfortable and I don't have to squeeze the barrel of the light to hang on to it.

Dave


----------



## Patriot

Great set-up Dave. So much better than the stock system with steel snap clips on it.


----------



## hikingman

Patriot said:


> Great set-up Dave. So much better than the stock system with steel snap clips on it.



Thanks Patriot. In fact the genesis of this idea came from a video of yours with the Olight SR90. But in my case I wanted a "tighter" arrangement holding it to my hand so to speak. But on occasion I wouldn't mind a carry strap. There is a camera strap, made in the USA, called the "Upstrap" that is really cool. It is made in a way that has it NOT slipping off your shoulder. I intend to apply one to this light and will show the results when done.

Dave


----------



## inspirit

thanks all your guys sharing experience, very helpful


----------



## DENGOH

Hi, just found that Fenix start selling RC40 battery today.


----------



## kj2

DENGOH said:


> Hi, just found that Fenix start selling RC40 battery today.


----------



## my_crib_too

Thanks Patriot. Watched the 54 minute VID today. Great job!!!!


----------



## Soltani231

Just got mine. This thing is huge. The frame is huge, the battery is huge, the light is huge. Not sure if that much metal was needed but the I would hate to be the person that gets hit by this thing. Keen to compare against my TN30 and TM26,


----------



## hikingman

Soltani231 said:


> Just got mine. This thing is huge. The frame is huge, the battery is huge, the light is huge. Not sure if that much metal was needed but the I would hate to be the person that gets hit by this thing. Keen to compare against my TN30 and TM26,



HUGE is GOOD :devil: Sometimes...when not tired!

Actually, as I show in post #480, my custom lanyard makes it very easy to carry since I don't have to "squeeze" the handle to hang onto it; and most of the time I don't really need it, so I switch back and forth between my hands and swing it in a big circular motion for exercise. Sounds silly maybe but I walk swiftly and enjoy carrying it. I have a headlamp too and when it get's dark enough now after 9:30pm I turn that on. But the "big boy" is always at the ready...

Glad to see spare batteries being offered as I knew they would 

Dave


----------



## Patriot

DENGOH said:


> Hi, just found that Fenix start selling RC40 battery today.



With any new light and proprietary battery there has to be support for the system. I knew it would become available and it's nice to see that it's been released.


----------



## hikingman

Patriot said:


> With any new light and proprietary battery there has to be support for the system. I knew it would become available and it's nice to see that it's been released.



Patriot, since you used the word "system" here, I'm curious if you have any inside knowledge whether Fenix plans any other lights on the same battery pack/charging system? For example, when comparing the Olight SR lights, the RC40 is most like the SR92, which is a triple LED light. It would be neat if Fenix came out with a head to head competitor to the SR95UT. Do you see any chances of that?

Dave


----------



## gopajti

RC40 pics
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...es-Impressions*-Fenix-RC40-3500lm-Searchlight


----------



## riot

I just read this entire thread. I want to thank everyone for the great information they've shared! I don't need this light, but after reading through this thread, I definitely want this light! 

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## my_crib_too

Mine arrived in the mail today. Initial thoughts:

* Better balance than the TK70 it replaces. 
* Seems about the same weight as the TK70.
* Seems as well made at the TK70.
* I like the larger diameter handle.
* I like the new style switches.

It's a beast but it replaces a beast. A beast that worked very well for me.

More thoughts to come once I use it at night.

I use my falshlights to walk the dogs in a very dark neighborhood near my house. I walk with a reflective vest, my flashlight, and 9.5 pound dog. Police stopped my twice last winter to see what I was up to. One wanted to know more about my TK70. This one is supposed to be a lot brighter. Local police are going to love that.

bruce...


----------



## TheSpicyTuna

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, as I am a candle-newbie, but how long will this type of battery hold a charge (once fully charged), but not in use?


----------



## Derek Dean

Howdy TheSpicyTuna, and welcome to CPF!

Here you go, everything you ever wanted (and needed ) to know about batteries:
*http://batteryuniversity.com/
*


----------



## TheSpicyTuna

Hey thanks!! That will keep me occupied for a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Svoloch88

Oh man I am psyched about this light. I am now saving up to get it without even the slightest need for it ... I wish they bumped that battery up though to the 3100mAh or the better 3400mAh. I wonder if they will at some point.


----------



## kj2

Had the RC40 in my hands for the first time, today. I expected that it would be much bigger and heavier. It feel good in my hands, and boy- that thing puts out a lot of light 
Only negative I could find is the price  (and of course if Fenix will continue to support the battery-pack in the future.)


----------



## Svoloch88

Woo just bought it ... - a good chunk of my money .... anyway the investment is very well made imo except for the fact that I do want to buy another battery. They should also sell a charging station for the battery as well as a larger capacity battery.

Anyone know where to buy the battery from?


----------



## Labrador72

I saw Fenix Store / Outfitters have it for pre-order.


----------



## my_crib_too

Svoloch88 said:


> Woo just bought it ... - a good chunk of my money ....



I dropped my TK70 and an extra TK41 on ebay to help soften the impact of the RC40 on my wallet. The used Fenix lights seem to hold their value. 

An RC40 is expensive, for sure.


----------



## Svoloch88

Labrador72 said:


> I saw Fenix Store / Outfitters have it for pre-order.



Oh jeez $60 for it, nearly twice as much as high end 3400mAh protected single cells. I really do hope they bump it up in mAh, I will certainly buy it in a heartbeat if they do.

On a good note though, "Included in the battery kit is a tailored charging case." At least one of my wishes for the battery pack was met before my posting it lol.



my_crib_too said:


> I dropped my TK70 and an extra TK41 on ebay to help soften the impact of the RC40 on my wallet. The used Fenix lights seem to hold their value.
> 
> An RC40 is expensive, for sure.



Oh? Great to know that the depreciation is not high. Fenix lights are a great mix of spill and throw.


----------



## Tyler A

Got my rc40 yesterday and got to play with it a bit last night and tonight, this is my first light in this size and output damn am I impressed. It reaches out to 375yards easily and has a awesome amount of flood on top of it. Think ill leave my surefire e1b at home and edc the rc40 for a few days


----------



## artis

It's was around 14C/57F outside yesterday and look what happened after few minutes walk: condensation or fog covering most of the one side of glass. It took around 1-1.5h to disappear.

Fenix said:
>> I checked the serial number, the RC40 was assembled in April. In this period, air humidity is big in Shenzhen and maybe has effect on this phenomenon, but it won't influence flashlight's normal use.

but to my eye beam is weaker when fog is there. It's hard to test with one RC40 because takes time while it build up and disappears..

What do you think guys ? Should I complain again to Fenix and ask to swap light or it's just normal for $400 light and I should live with that ?

http://54.252.172.11/IMG_20130704_200125.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## kj2

artis said:


> It's was around 14C/57F outside yesterday and look what happened after few minutes walk: condensation or fog covering most of the one side of glass. It took around 1-1.5h to disappear.
> 
> Fenix said:
> >> I checked the serial number, the RC40 was assembled in April. In this period, air humidity is big in Shenzhen and maybe has effect on this phenomenon, but it won't influence flashlight's normal use.
> 
> but to my eye beam is weaker when fog is there. It's hard to test with one RC40 because takes time while it build up and disappears..
> 
> What do you think guys ? Should I complain again to Fenix and ask to swap light or it's just normal for $400 light and I should live with that ?
> 
> http://54.252.172.11/IMG_20130704_200125.jpg



I had a fogging problem too with my TK75. I switched that one for a new one- and the problem was gone.


----------



## Svoloch88

Just got my RC40 today and I've tested this as well. While I live in NYC and the temps are not as low during summer at any time, day or night, I did turn my AC on full blast to test this. The RC40 started having the fog form when on max output, generating a lot of heat with the cold AC air blowing on the glass. I also have a TK35 which I tested and it too had the same fog appear. A fogged or coated lamp will create a softer beam with more flood, I see no reason why the same fog will not affect the torch in the same way. In theory, with the fog present, the torch should have lessened throw but the same lumen output, just less focused.

This does create a problem as even during summer some northern and southern areas in the US still drop to the ~60 Fahrenheit range, at least. It seems that this is the approximate degree where the condensation will start forming after prolonged use of the maximum output mode.

The question then is, are all Fenix lights like this due to local climate where they are manufactured? I understand that *kj2 *has pointed out that his trade in of lights got rid of the problem, but have you tested it extensively in prolonged use under a cold climate kj? The other question is, is it worth the hassle of getting RMA approval, waiting and then playing wheel of fortune with what you get?


----------



## kj2

Svoloch88 said:


> The question then is, are all Fenix lights like this due to local climate where they are manufactured? I understand that *kj2 *has pointed out that his trade in of lights got rid of the problem, but have you tested it extensively in prolonged use under a cold climate kj? The other question is, is it worth the hassle of getting RMA approval, waiting and then playing wheel of fortune with what you get?


I've tested it 3-4 days during the cold winter here. After those days I returned it, because the fogging came every-time I tested. Looking back, I was to quick on making a decision to return my first TK75. My first TK75 was perfect white, and the TK75 I now have has some green in it. My Fenix dealer here has stickers on the Fenix packaging with '5 years warranty'. So if I buy a Fenix light again and the fogging happens, I won't return it that fast.


----------



## Svoloch88

kj2 said:


> I've tested it 3-4 days during the cold winter here. After those days I returned it, because the fogging came every-time I tested. Looking back, I was to quick on making a decision to return my first TK75. My first TK75 was perfect white, and the TK75 I now have has some green in it. My Fenix dealer here has stickers on the Fenix packaging with '5 years warranty'. So if I buy a Fenix light again and the fogging happens, I won't return it that fast.



Hmm thanks for the info, I might just stick with it despite the fogging.

On another note, do we know of any other high end torches from reputable manufacturers which also condensate under the above mentioned conditions?


----------



## kj2

Svoloch88 said:


> Hmm thanks for the info, I might just stick with it despite the fogging.
> 
> On another note, do we know of any other high end torches from reputable manufacturers which also condensate under the above mentioned conditions?



My Olight SR95 UT has a little bit of fogging in the same conditions.


----------



## kj2

Am close on pulling the trigger, to buy this light. Am re-viewing some YouTube videos and re-looking some reviews on this light. Have found a seller, that has a nice price on this light.
There are some minor things that I'm asking my self; 1- Is the RC40 a real big-step above the TK75? lumen-wise? throw-wise? 2- Will Fenix continue to support the battery-pack? (first they said to me; No. But now you
can buy the battery-pack separately.) 3- With already having the TK70 and TK75, will the RC40 be necessary? 
It's a big chunk on money to spend. The flashaholic in me says; Buy! Buy! Buy!  -but the other-half asks these questions


----------



## snakeplissken83

artis said:


> It's was around 14C/57F outside yesterday and look what happened after few minutes walk: condensation or fog covering most of the one side of glass. It took around 1-1.5h to disappear.
> 
> Fenix said:
> >> I checked the serial number, the RC40 was assembled in April. In this period, air humidity is big in Shenzhen and maybe has effect on this phenomenon, but it won't influence flashlight's normal use.
> 
> but to my eye beam is weaker when fog is there. It's hard to test with one RC40 because takes time while it build up and disappears..
> 
> What do you think guys ? Should I complain again to Fenix and ask to swap light or it's just normal for $400 light and I should live with that ?
> 
> http://54.252.172.11/IMG_20130704_200125.jpg
> 
> Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3
> 
> Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.
> 
> *Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


Dont worry about that mate, It happens all the time with lights made in south eastern china (it's only round the corner from the jungle, very, very humid). It's common with Sunwayman lights too. I've had it on a TK75, a t60cs and a t40cs.

Here's what you do: take the head off of the battery tube and put it in a plastic bag. fill the bag with new, clean rice until the light's head is fully covered. (any rice will do, i use basmati here in the UK, in the Americaland just get some uncle bens long grain or whatever is cheapest). Then seal the bag with tape and leave it over night somewhere somewhere warm and dry. Rice is one of the best natural desiccants, and it will suck that moisture right out of your torch like a french girl on her wedding night.

Afterwards, a test. Clean the rice off the light, clean all the threads on the head and battery tube thoroughly with a clean cloth, then re-lube your o-rings with silicone grease. Seal the torch nice and tight, then put it in the freezer for 2 minutes (or in the fridge for 10 minutes). The cold is what causes the condensation to appear in the lens as fog IF there's moisture in the light. But if you get the torch nice and cold in the fridge and there's no fog, then you know the rice has absorbed the moisture from the light. Then, take out the light and turn it on and marvel at the crystal clear lens, totally free of condensation and with enough light coming out of that bad boy to fry the retina's off of a mugger from 50 paces!


----------



## Svoloch88

kj2 said:


> Am close on pulling the trigger, to buy this light. Am re-viewing some YouTube videos and re-looking some reviews on this light. Have found a seller, that has a nice price on this light.
> There are some minor things that I'm asking my self; 1- Is the RC40 a real big-step above the TK75? lumen-wise? throw-wise? 2- Will Fenix continue to support the battery-pack? (first they said to me; No. But now you
> can buy the battery-pack separately.) 3- With already having the TK70 and TK75, will the RC40 be necessary?
> It's a big chunk on money to spend. The flashaholic in me says; Buy! Buy! Buy!  -but the other-half asks these questions



The RC40 is better in every way over the TK75. You get a very long run time when compared to other lights in max mode. Everything about this light screams buy me. Seeing as you have the SR95 UT, you can test it out against that and if it comes anywhere close to it or beats it ... sell the SR95 UT imo because the RC40 offers much more spill as opposed to the SR90+ line which is like straw pipe tunnel vision. Check out Patriot's lengthy review on the RC40, he addresses all the concerns and probably more that you have. Here's the link  Patriot's Review



snakeplissken83 said:


> .... Rice is one of the best natural desiccants, and it will suck that moisture right out of your torch like a french girl on her wedding night.
> 
> ....... Then, take out the light and turn it on and marvel at the crystal clear lens, totally free of condensation and with enough light coming out of that bad boy to fry the retina's off of a mugger from 50 paces!



lol +1 internets for you


----------



## kj2

Svoloch88 said:


> The RC40 is better in every way over the TK75. You get a very long run time when compared to other lights in max mode. Everything about this light screams buy me. Seeing as you have the SR95 UT, you can test it out against that and if it comes anywhere close to it or beats it ... sell the SR95 UT imo because the RC40 offers much more spill as opposed to the SR90+ line which is like straw pipe tunnel vision. Check out Patriot's lengthy review on the RC40, he addresses all the concerns and probably more that you have. Here's the link  Patriot's Review


Have seen Patriot's review (very nice review  ). I had my SR95 UT for sale a couple of months ago, but it didn't sell. Still if someone offers me a fair price, I'll sell it


----------



## Svoloch88

kj2 said:


> Have seen Patriot's review (very nice review  ). I had my SR95 UT for sale a couple of months ago, but it didn't sell. Still if someone offers me a fair price, I'll sell it



Well, IMO this (RC40) is the only thrower/big light you will need/want until LEDs are equivalent to HIDs or surpass them ... or if HIDs greatly drop in price. Hopefully Fenix will release a beefier battery pack to at least double the run time on this light in the next few months. It is however still good that you have the TK75 as it is more practical to take somewhere than this beast of a light. I would suggest buy this only if the SR95 UT sells.


----------



## kj2

Svoloch88 said:


> Well, IMO this (RC40) is the only thrower/big light you will need/want until LEDs are equivalent to HIDs or surpass them ... or if HIDs greatly drop in price. Hopefully Fenix will release a beefier battery pack to at least double the run time on this light in the next few months. It is however still good that you have the TK75 as it is more practical to take somewhere than this beast of a light. I would suggest buy this only if the SR95 UT sells.


I've the TK75, very happy with it  -have the SR95UT back on sale now http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?296127-FS-Olight-SR95-UT&p=4763092#post4763092


----------



## Svoloch88

kj2 said:


> I've the TK75, very happy with it  -have the SR95UT back on sale now http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?296127-FS-Olight-SR95-UT&p=4763092#post4763092



Hope it sells!! Have you tried putting it on the bay if it is not selling here?


----------



## kj2

Svoloch88 said:


> Hope it sells!! Have you tried putting it on the bay if it is not selling here?


Not yet. I might.


----------



## DENGOH

kj2 said:


> It's a big chunk on money to spend. The flashaholic in me says; Buy! Buy! Buy!  -but the other-half asks these questions


Buy Buy Buy! Then you own this 42W monster. So far everything is perfect for my RC40. It does has fogging just like TK70 when it is getting very hot or use in cold temperature, I think it is because it is so airtight that water vapour condensed inside due to temperature differences. If your flashlight is less air tight, then less chance water vapour trapped inside reflector. This make me think of those nitrogen filled binoculars to remove water vapour. In future maybe we have higher end flashlight filled with nitrogen.


----------



## kj2

DENGOH said:


> Buy Buy Buy! Then you own this 42W monster. So far everything is perfect for my RC40. It does has fogging just like TK70 when it is getting very hot or use in cold temperature, I think it is because it is so airtight that water vapour condensed inside due to temperature differences. If your flashlight is less air tight, then less chance water vapour trapped inside reflector. This make me think of those nitrogen filled binoculars to remove water vapour. In future maybe we have higher end flashlight filled with nitrogen.



I wanna buy, but first have to sell my SR95UT.


----------



## ShaoloGear

If you don't need it, don't buy it. It's bright, but it's not magical.


----------



## kj2

ShaoloGear said:


> If you don't need it, don't buy it. It's bright, but it's not magical.



Most of my lights I don't "need"


----------



## hikingman

kj2 said:


> I wanna buy, but first have to sell my SR95UT.



Even though your SR95UT and the RC40 probably have similar throw capabilities, the significant amount of spill light emitted by my RC40 can actually be a hindrance at times. So if it were me, the tighter beam of the Olight would be worth retaining too. You need both :devil:



kj2 said:


> Most of my lights I don't "need"



Hey, I "need" *all* my "un-needed" lights!


----------



## kj2

hikingman said:


> You need both :devil:


My wallet says otherwise


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Svoloch88 said:


> Seeing as you have the SR95 UT, you can test it out against that and if it comes anywhere close to it or beats it ... sell the SR95 UT imo because the RC40 offers much more spill as opposed to the SR90+ line which is like straw pipe tunnel vision.


I think Olight heard you...The SR96 that is soon to be released is a 3 MK-R LED monster with 4,200 lumens!!


----------



## bill_n_opus

Was so close to buying this light ... already have the tk70 and many other flashlights (just got a couple d40a Sunwaymans) ... but I think i'll wait for the next gen or gen after that. 

Have to stay away from incremental 'light progress otherwise the wife will be upset.


----------



## Patriot

As many of you already know, the SR95UT is a substantially better thrower than the RC40 and honestly, I find them hard to compare. Even the less throwy, lower output SR90 seems like a different class of light altogether than the RC40. 

With regards to the SR96, my guess is that it's going to be a great light with a good mix of flood and throw...but leaning toward the floody side (relatively speaking). The MK-R is a 7x7mm quad die and based on the pictures the head size, in relation to it's tube diameter is significantly smaller than the RC40. My guess is that it will be in the 90K lux arena placing it on par with the TK75 albeit with a lot more output.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Strange why they named it SR96 then


----------



## firelord777

You're right, it should the SB96...for "Search and Blind"


----------



## Grizzly22

If the RC40 uses rechargeable 18650's (which is what I thought I read, correct me if I'm wrong), is charging it safe or is there still the possibility of danger? I'm completely new to anything related to 18650s or rechargeable series.

And also, how many charges could one get out of the RC40?


----------



## TEEJ

I'm always a bit leery of proprietary battery packs. If they work across a family of lights, that I have, then, maybe...like olights SR series. If there's exactly ONE light in the world that takes a particular power supply, its limiting in flexibility.

If there was an adapter for example to slip it into the TK70's tube, sure, now I can use them for more than one light.


----------



## DENGOH

Grizzly22 said:


> If the RC40 uses rechargeable 18650's (which is what I thought I read, correct me if I'm wrong), is charging it safe or is there still the possibility of danger? I'm completely new to anything related to 18650s or rechargeable series.
> 
> And also, how many charges could one get out of the RC40?


Danger of li-ion battery is on those unprotected individual cell especially use them in multicell configuration. It is because user might mix cells with different chemical, capacity, age, end up possible of one of the cell totally depleted or overcharged. User might use wrong charger to charge different chemical or capacity of cells either. Proprietary battery used in RC40 will be safer in this regard where manufacturer want to ensure user use the right battery and right charger for their flashlights.


----------



## Roger Ranger

This is my second rechargable light. TM26 is the other. I really like the fact that I am not forced to remove the battery pack to recharge this light. Are there issues associated with lights that incorporate the charger into the flashlight body that make this feature undesirable?


----------



## goforgold99

Hey Guys,

is there any holster or protection sleeve for the RC40, especially to protect the head/glass when carrying it in a backpack for example?


----------



## feifei

goforgold99 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> is there any holster or protection sleeve for the RC40, especially to protect the head/glass when carrying it in a backpack for example?



No,there isn't,only a shoulder carrying strap,but you could DIY if possible.


----------



## martinaee

Hmm... The RC40 is still pretty much their biggest light at the moment. I wonder if they are going to drop some new emitters into it or just go with a completely new design.


----------



## ryanpatterson

Im looking at buying something in the next few weeks/months and have been drawn towards the rc40. However I have been reading about the outdated emitters and was wondering if they plan to release anything new this year? I just don't want to spend money and find out they are going to release a newer, updated version. Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## andrew2

martinaee said:


> Hmm... The RC40 is still pretty much their biggest light at the moment. I wonder if they are going to drop some new emitters into it or just go with a completely new design.



LD75C is much more bright than RC40,and small in size,but they are two different products


----------



## kj2

andrew2 said:


> LD75C is much more bright than RC40,and small in size,but they are two different products



Much more?? There is only 400 lumens difference. Not really something you are going to notice with that kinda lumens.


----------



## andrew2

kj2 said:


> Much more?? There is only 400 lumens difference. Not really something you are going to notice with that kinda lumens.



Sorry,RC40 is 3500 lumens,not 2900 lumens,TK75 is 2900 lumens,I have remembered incorrectly.So you are right,there is no big difference.


----------

